# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] أخبار البورصة المصرية (( متجدد كل يوم ))

## أبو منار

[frame="14 80"]الأوراق التي يتم تداولها في بورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية *الأسهم:* *أ- الأسهم العادية*هي صكوك تعطي مالكها الحق في جزء من ملكية الشركة حسب نسبة الأسهم التي يمتلكها. فعلى سبيل المثال إذا كان المستثمر يمتلك 1000 سهم في شركة عدد أسهمها مليون سهم، فانه يمتلك  0.1% من الشركة.

هناك نوعين من الأسهم، الأسهم العادية و الأسهم الممتازة، ويحق لحامل الأسهم العادية أن يحصل على جزء من الأرباح والتوزيعات إذا ما حققت الشركة أرباحا و ذلك بعد حصول حاملي الأسهم الممتازة على أرباحهم . وفي حالة تصفية الشركة يتم صرف مستحقات حاملي الأسهم العادية بعد صرف مستحقات مقرضي الشركة و حملة السندات وحملة الأسهم الممتازة.
لمزيد من المعلومات عن الأسهم العادية المقيدة، يمكنك زيارة الوصلة التالية
لمزيد من المعلومات عن الأسهم المتداولة اليوم، يمكنك زيارة الوصلة التالية*ب) الأسهم الممتازة*و هي نوع من الأسهم التي تمنح مالكها حقوق إضافية لا يتمتع بها صاحب الأسهم العادية و هي تعتبر صكوك مديونية على الشركة. ولمالك الاسهم الممتازة حق التصويت المضاعف طبقا لقانون الشركات رقم 159 لسنة 1981.يتمتع مالك الأسهم الممتازة بأسبقية الحصول علي نسبة من أرباح الشركة قبل حملة الأسهم العادية. يتمتع مالك الأسهم الممتازة بأولوية في الحصول علي حقوقه عند تصفية الشركة قبل حملة الأسهم العادية وبعد حملة السندات. لمزيد من المعلومات عن الأسهم الممتازة المقيدة، يمكنك زيارة الوصلة التالية
لمزيد من المعلومات عن الأسهم الممتازة المتداولة اليوم، يمكنك زيارة الوصلة التاليةالسندات (أدوات الدين) السند هو صك مديونية تستخدمه الشركات كوسيلة للاقتراض، الدائن هو الذي يشتري السند والمدين هو مصدر أو بائع السند. و يتعهد مصدر السند أن يدفع لحامل السند فائدة أو (كوبون) محدد مسبقا طول مدة السند وأن يرد القيمة الاسمية للسند عند حلول تاريخ الاستحقاق. أ- السندات الحكومية
سندات تصدرها الحكومة للإنفاق العام. ويوجد ثلاث أنواع للسندات التي يتم التداول عليها في بورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية وهى سندات الخزانة، سندات الإسكان وسندات التنمية.
سندات الخزانة سندات الإسكان سندات التنمية لمزيد من المعلومات عن السندات الحكومية المقيدة، يمكنك زيارة الوصلة التالية
لمزيد من المعلومات عن السندات الحكومية المتداولة اليوم، يمكنك زيارة الوصلة التالية

ب) سندات الشركات
صكوك مديونية تصدر من قبل الشركات لتمويل التوسعات و التطوير وشراء معدات حديثة.
لمزيد من المعلومات عن سندات الشركات المقيدة، يمكنك زيارة الوصلة التالية
لمزيد من المعلومات عن سندات الشركات المتداولة اليوم، يمكنك زيارة الوصلة التاليةصناديق الاستثمار المغلقة صناديق الاستثمار المغلقة تختلف عن صناديق الاستثمار المفتوحة، حيث يتم التداول على الصناديق المغلقة بحرية في أسواق رأس المال مثل بورصتي القاهرة و الإسكندرية مثلها مثل الأوراق المالية الأخرى.
في حالة رغبة المستثمر في شراء وثيقة الصندوق يجب أن يبحث عن بائع أما إذا أراد المستثمر بيع نصيبه من الصندوق يجب أن يبحث عن مشتري و هذا يعني أن عدد مستثمري الصندوق لا يتغير في حالة بيع أو شراء أعضاء هذا الصندوق لأنصبتهم.
و عندما يرغب المستثمر في بيع أو شراء وثيقة صندوق الاستثمار يتخذ نفس خطوات بيع و شراء بقية الأوراق المالية فيجب أن يعطي أمراً لشركة السمسرة التي يتعامل معها لتنفيذ أمر الشراء أو البيع. 
الأوراق المالية الغير مقيدة والتي يتم التداول عليها ببورصتي القاهرة و الإسكندرية (سوق خارج المقصورة) 
سوق خارج المقصورة يضم الشركات التي يتم التداول عليها ببورصتي القاهرة و الإسكندرية و لكنها ليست مقيدة بالبورصة ولا يطبق عليها شروط القيد و الإفصاح التي تحكم الشركات المقيدة.
و يجب على الشركات الأعضاء أن يخبروا عملائهم عن خصائص التداول بسوق خارج المقصورة قبل التداول من خلاله.

و يضم سوق خارج المقصورة سوقين:
سوق الأوامر: و يتم من خلاله التعامل على الأوراق المالية الغير مقيدة التي توافق إدارة البورصة على العمل فيها، و يضم بعض الشركات التي تم شطبها. سوق نقل الملكية: و يتم فيه الإعلان عن و نقل ملكية الأسهم الشركات الغير مقيدة. الأسهم المصرية المقيدة بالأسواق الخارجية (إصدار مصري يتم التداول عليه بأسواق المال الخارجية – شهادات الإيداع الدولية) تعتبر شهادات الإيداع الدولية (GDRs) أداة مالية قابلة للتداول في أسواق المال الدولية ومن ثم فإن الشهادات يتم تداولها كبديل عن الأوراق المالية الأصلية في أسواق المال الدولية مثل بورصة لندن أو بورصة لوكسمبورج أو بورصة نيويورك. و يتم إصدار شهادات الإيداع الدولية بهدف زيادة رأس المال.
ميزات إصدار شهادات إيداع دولية: 
تسمح بدخول الشركة إلى الأسواق العالمية مما ينوع من حملة اسهم الشركة. تساعد على اتساع السوق للأسهم المحلية عن طريق توسيع و تنويع قاعدة المستثمرين مما يساعد على زيادة أو استقرار سعر السهم. تساعد على زيادة رأس المال زيادة كبيرة الشىء الذي قد يكون صعبا في السوق المحلي. تقوي من وضع الشركة المصدرة على مستوى الأسواق العالمية، و يعزز من منتجات الشركة المصدرة و خدماتها خارج بلد المنشأ. شهادات الإيداع يمكن استخدامها كأداة لتمويل الاستحوازات و الاندماجات.[/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="13 80"]كيف يتم تنفيذ العمليات داخل بورصتي القاهرة و الإسكندرية:قبل قيام أي من المستثمرين بالتداول على الأوراق المالية المقيدة أو غير المقيدة ( خارج المقصورة )، يجب على كل عميل أن يكون لديه حساب تداول مع إحدى شركات الوساطة المؤسسة وفقا لقانون سوق المال و قواعد الهيئة العامة لسوق المال . ويستطيع العميل التعامل بيعا أو شراءً فقط عن طريق شركات الوساطة المرخص لها التعامل عن طريق الهيئة العامة لسوق المال. يجب أن يكون لكل عميل حساب في إحدى بنوك الحفظ (حتى تتمكن البورصة من التأكد ما إذا كانت الكميات في حالة البيع موجودة بالفعل في حساب العميل ).

على كل الوسطاء المتعاملين في جميع الأوراق المالية ( أسهم ، سندات ، وثائق استثمار ) المقيدة والغير مقيدة ، التداول من خلال نظام التداول الخاص بالبورصة.

على الوسطاء تسجيل أوامر عملائهم بمجرد إعطاء تلك الأوامر . و التسجيل يجب أن يحتوى على محتويات الأمر ، اسم الورقة المالية ، رقم حساب العميل ، الكمية ووقت استلام الأمر .

على الوسطاء التأكد من وجود رصيد من الأسهم يكفي لدي العميل في حالات البيع ، و وجود رصيد نقدي للعميل في حالات الشراء و ذلك قيل تنفيذ الأوامر .

يبدء التنفيذ عن طريق أمر من العميل لشركة الوساطة ببيع أو شراء عدد من اسهم شركة مصدرة محددة و بسعر محدد مسبقا .

وهذا الأمر يتم تسجيله على النظام الآلي الخاص بالبورصة سواءً كان من منفذ شركة الوساطة بالبورصة أو من خلال الشاشات الموجودة بشركات الوساطة (REMOTE TRADING) بعد ذلك يتم تنفيذ الأمر بواسطة النظام الإلكتروني و يحول إلى الحاسب المركزي الخاص بالبورصة . يتم إعطاء تأكيد لشركة الوساطة بان الأمر قد تم تنفيذه على الشاشة . 

*العوامل التي تستخدم في تحديد أولوية تنفيذ و المفاضلة بين الأوامر: 

*السعر ،الأمر الذي يكون له أفضل سعر يكون له أعلي أولوية . الوقت ، مع افتراض أن مستوي السعر واحد ، وقت وضع الأمر علي النظام يعطيه الأولوية إذا كان قد سجل أولاً ( ما يرد أولاً ينفذ أولاً). الأوامر ذات الاشتراطات الخاصة ، الأوامر العادية التي لا يكون عليها قيود في التنفيذ سوف تعطي أولوية أعلي من تلك التي بها قيود كثيرة في التنفيذ. العمليات التطبيقية ، أقل أفضلية تعطي للعمليات التي يكون شركة الوساطة واحدة هي البائع و المشتري.
دورة العمليات المنفذة*عميل يريد شراء أو بيع ورقة مالية**يتصل بشركة الوساطة الخاصة به**يحدد الأمر ،سعر محدد،كمية و نوع الورقة التي سوف يتم شرائها أو بيعها**شركة الوساطة تبلغ الأمر للممثل لديها في البورصة
في الوقت T**يتم معالجة الأمر و وضعة علي نظام التداول**
في الوقت T**شركة مصر للمقاصة والإيداع والقيد المركزي تتعامل مع تسوية الأسهم و السندات**
في الوقت T, T+1, T+2*
*شركة الوساطة تستلم إشعار بالعمليات التي تم تسويتها**شركة الوساطة تعطي لإمناء الحفظ الخاص بالعميل إشعار التنفيذ*

نظام التداول : التصديق على الأوامر
*إدخال الأوامر*تستلم الأوامر من العملاء ويتم إدخالها مباشرة على الشاشات الخاصة بشركات الوساطة الموصولة بنظام التداول الخاص بالبورصة. يتم التأكد من أن الأمر لا يتجاوز الحدود الموضوعة للعميل ( مثال :- 10% من اسهم الشركة المقيدة) يتم قبول الأمر فقط إذا كان في الحدود المسموح بها في نظام التداول . *التصديق على الأوامر*بمجرد قبول الأمر من ناحية نظام التداول سوف يتم إدخال الأمر على شاشات التداول الخاصة بشركة الوساطة داخل وخارج البورصة وبمجرد تنفيذ الأمر يتم معرفة ذلك من خلال الشاشات الخاصة بشركة الوساطة ويمكن للوسيط الاختيار في ما إذا كان يرد التصديق على التنفيذ مطبوعا على ورق. *وضع الأوامر*
يتم وضع الأوامر في نفس الوقت على نظام التداول. لعرض رسم توضيحي لكيفية تنفيذ الأوامر إضغط هنا 
دليل إجراءات و قواعد التداول [/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="15 80"]المقاصة والتسوية

يقوم نظام المقاصة و التسوية علي مبدأ التسليم مقابل الدفع ،حيث تتولى شركة مصر للمقاصة القيام بعمليات المقاصة ما بين شركات السمسرة البائعة والمشترية وإجراء التسوية المالية والورقية للعمليات على النحو التالي :(T+0 ) الأوراق المالية التي يتم التعامل عليها بنظام الشراء والبيع بذات الجلسة (T+1) سندات الخزانة المصرية الحكومية التي يتم التداول عليها بنظام المتعامين الرئيسين (T+2 ) باقي الأوراق المالية المقيدة 
اولا:عمليات الشـراء تقوم البورصة بتسليم كل شركة عضو كشف بعمليات الشراء المنفذة بمعرفتها . تقوم البورصة بإرسال بيانات عمليات الشراء المنفذة بجلسة التداول إلى شركة مصر للمقاصة من خلال نظام الحاسب الآلى. تقوم شركة مصر للمقاصة بموافاة أمناء الحفظ المشترين بعمليات الشراء المتعلقـة بكل منهم . يقوم أمين الحفظ المشترى بمطابقة بيانات عمليات الشراء المتعلقة به وتخصيصها مع أوامر العملاء المشترين المسجلة لديه، وإرسال موافقته آلياً على استلام كمية الأوراق المالية المشتراه لإضافتها فى حساب العميل المشترى لديه، وذلك فى موعد غايته قبل ميعاد التسوية بيوم. يقوم عضو التسوية بتغذية حسابه النقدى فى بنك المقاصة بما يكفى لتسوية عمليات الشراء التى تتم تسويتها على حسابه، مع مراعاة حصيلة عمليات البيع التى تتم تسويتها لحسابه. تقوم بنوك المقاصة بموافاة شركة مصر للمقاصة بالأرصدة النقدية القائمة فى حسابات أعضاء التسوية لديها، وذلك عن طريق إرسال ملف الأرصدة على نظام الحاسب الآلى مرفقاً به طبعة معتمدة بهذه الأرصدة فور انتهاء ساعات التعامل مع العملاء. تقوم شركة مصر للمقاصة بتغذية الحسابات النقدية لأعضاء التسوية لديها فى النظام الآلى للتسوية بالأرصدة الواردة من بنوك المقاصة . ثانيا: عمليات البيعيقوم السمسار البائع بإرسال أمر البيع اليا إلى أمين الحفظ المحدد بالأمر للتأكد من ان رصيد العميل يسمح بالبيع حتي يقوم السمسار بتسجيل العرض بالبورصة. يقوم أمين الحفظ باستلام أمر البيع على نظام إدارة حسابات الأوراق المالية لديه، والرد على السمسار البائع سواء بوجود رصيد للعميل البائع لديه وكفايته لتنفيذ العملية مع حجز الكمية فى هذه الحالة، أو بعدم وجود الرصيد أو عدم كفايته لتنفيذ عملية البيع اليا. يظل حجز الأوراق المالية للمدة المحددة لسريان أمر البيع الصادر من العميل، فإذا لم يحدد أمر البيع مدة معينة تبقى الكمية محجوزة للمدة التى تحدد بقواعد العمل بنظام الإيداع المركزى . تقوم البورصة بتسليم كل شركة سمسرة فى الأوراق المالية كشف بعمليات البيع المنفذة بمعرفتها. تقوم البورصة بإرسال بيانات عمليات البيع المنفذة بجلسة التداول إلى شركة مصر للمقاصة وذلك من خلال نظام الحاسب الآلى. تقوم شركة مصر للمقاصة فور استلام بيانات جلسة التداول من البورصة بموافاة أمناء الحفظ البائعين بعمليات البيع المتعلقة بكل منهم فى الجلسة. يقوم أمين الحفظ البائع بمطابقة بيانات عمليات البيع المتعلقة به و إرسال أوامر تحويل اليا لشركة الأوراق المالية محل العمليات التى أصدر لها موافقة وقام بحجزها لصالح السمسار البائع وذلك فى موعد غايته قبل ميعاد التسوية (1- SD). إجراءات التسوية بالشركة في يوم التسوية ( SD )تتأكد شركة مصر للمقاصة أن الرصيد النقدى لعضو التسوية لدى بنك المقاصة مضافاً إليه حصيلة عمليات البيع التى تتم تسويتها لحسابه يكفى لتسوية عمليات الشراء التى تتم تسويتها على حسابه. تقوم شركة مصر للمقاصة بإتمام عملية المقاصة والتسويـة بين أعضاء التسوية وفقاً لما يلى: تحويل الأوراق المالية محل العملية من حساب العميل البائع لدى أمين الحفظ البائع إلى حساب العميل المشترى لدى أمين الحفـظ المشترى. يتم خصم قيمة عمليات التداول التى تتم تسويتها من الحساب النقدى لعضو التسوية المشترى وإضافتها فى الحساب النقدى لعضو التسوية البائع لدى الشركة. تسليم بنوك المقاصة كشوف حساب إجمالية يومية لكل عضو من أعضاء التسوية تتضمن ناتج التسوية الدائن أو المدين، وذلك عن طريق ملف على النظام الآلى مرفقاً به طبعة معتمدة من الشركة بكشوف التسوية. تقوم بنوك المقاصة فور استلامها كشوف التسوية بإضافة الأرصدة الدائنة إلى حساب عضو التسوية لديها وخصم الأرصدة المدينة منه بحيث تنعكس نتيجة التسوية على حسابات أعضاء التسوية فى ذات اليوم. تسليم كل عضو من أعضاء التسوية كشف حساب تفصيلي يتضمن جميع عمليات التداول التى تمت تسويتها لحسابه كبائع والتى تمت تسويتها على حسابه كمشترى ويجب أن يتطابق صافى ناتج التسوية فى الكشف الإجمالى المسلم إلى بنك المقاصة لكل عضو من أعضاء التسوية مع صافى ناتج التسوية فى الكشف التفصيلى المسلم للعضو. تسليم أمناء الحفظ البائعين كشوف حساب تفصيلية بالعمليات التى تمت تسويتها بخصم أوراق مالية من أرصدة عملائهم لديهم اليا. تسليم أمناء الحفظ المشترين كشوف حساب تفصيلية بالعمليات التى تمت تسويتها بإضافة أوراق مالية إلى أرصدة عملائهم لديهم اليا. يقوم السمسار فور استلامه كشف حساب التسوية من شركة مصر للمقاصة بإخطار العميل بتمام تسوية عملية البيع أو الشراء الخاصة به. يقوم أمين الحفظ البائع فور استلامه كشف حساب التسوية الالي من شركة مصر للمقاصة بإصدار كشف حساب للعميل يوضح رصيده من الأوراق المالية لديه بعد تسوية عملية البيع. يقوم أمين الحفظ المشترى فور استلامه كشف حساب التسوية الالي من شركة مصر للمقاصة بإصدار كشف حساب للعميل المشترى يوضح إضافة الأوراق المالية المشتراه فى حسابه بعد تسوية عملية الشراء. *ملحوظات:*المقصود بـ T هو يوم تنفيذ العملية.
المقصود بـ SD هو يوم تسوية العملية.لمزيد من المعلومات عن شركة مصر للمقاصة والإيداع والقيد المركزي، يرجى زيارة الموقع التالي: www.mcsd.com.eg[/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="3 80"]تجربة حقيقية للاستثمار في البورصة المصرية 

ما هو برنامج ستوك رايدرز

برنامج ستوك رايدرزهو محاكاة للتداول في البورصة المصرية على شبكة الإنترنت ويهدف البرنامج لتعليم الشباب من طلبة المدارس والجامعات خاصة والأشخاص المهتمين بالبورصة عامة الاستثمار وأدواته ومخاطره بطريقة سهلة ومبسطة. 
فبرنامج ستوك رايدرز يعطى للمستخدم الإحساس الحقيقى للتداول فى بورصة الأوراق المالية من خلال تكوين محفظة أوراق مالية بقيمة 100,000 جنيه مصرى (نقود غير حقيقية لغرض اللعبة فقط). ويقوموا ببيع وشراء الأسهم بأسعارها الحقيقية وفى نفس وقت التداول فى البورصة المصرية وذلك لمدة شهرين وهى المدة المخصصة لكل دورة تنافسية. وفى نهاية كل دورة يتم إعلان الترتيب النهائى للمشتركين طبقا للمكاسب أو (الخسارة) التى تحققت نتيجة استثمارهم أثناء الدورة التنافسية. ويحصل الفائزون الثلاثة الأوائل على جوائز مقدمة من إدارة البورصة.
بالاشتراك فى البرنامج يمكنك الحصول على شريط الفيديو المبسط عن لعبة ستوك رايدرز وعن الاستثمار فى البورصة وأيضا الكتيب التعليمى الخاص باللعبة حيث يمكنك الحصول عليهما مجانا بالتوجه إلى مقر البورصة فى العنوان الآتى:
5 شارع شريف الصغير، وسط المدينة – القاهرة. ت/ 3911286 - 3931462
إدارة التسويق والإعلام- بورصتى القاهرة والإسكندرية.

ويساعد المستخدم على تعلم أساسيات الاستثمار فى البورصة مثل تنويع الاستثمار، الإطلاع على التحليلات المالية الخاصة بالاستثمار فى الأوراق المالية...الخ. 

يمكنك الاشتراك فى البرنامج مجانا وذلك بالدخول على www.stockriders.com على شبكة الإنترنت.


بداية ستوك رايدرز : 

قامت بورصتى القاهرة والإسكندرية بإطلاق هذا البرنامج بصفة تجريبية فى فبراير 2000 فى مدرستين وثلاث جامعات. وفى نوفمبر من نفس العام تم إطلاق البرنامج للجمهور، وقد تجاوز عدد مستخدمى البرنامج على الإنترنت الآن حوالى 8000 مستخدم، كما تم توزيع حوالى 18,000 كتيب وشريط فيديو تعليمى على كافة المستويات العمرية. 

وقد بادرت وزارة الاتصالات والمعلومات بالمشاركة فى هذا المشروع التعليمى حتى تساهم فى نشر الوعى الاستثمارى بين أفراد المجتمع، حيث قام الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد نظيف، وزير الاتصالات والمعلومات فى ذلك الوقت، بزيارة البورصة وافتتاح جلسة التداول فى يونيو 2004 للإعلان نشر برنامج ستوك رايدرز المعدل فى أندية تكنولوجيا المعلومات التابعة لوزارة الاتصالات والبالغ عددها اكثر من 900 نادى على مستوى الجمهورية. وقد تم تدريب ممثلى أندية تكنولوجيا المعلومات حتى يتمكنوا من الرد على استفسارات الجمهور المهتم باللعبة.

لمزيد من المعلومات يمكنكم الاتصال بنا عن طريق البريد الإلكترونى: stockriders@egyptse.com[/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="7 80"]البورصة خطوة X خطوة
إيمانا من البورصة المصرية بأهمية تنمية الوعي العام بأسس وأساليب الاستثمار في سوق الأوراق المالية من أجل الوصول إلى مجتمع استثماري ناجح، قامت إدارة البورصة بتنفيذ برنامجها التعليمي السنوي (البورصة خطوة في خطوة).

كانت انطلاقة معرض ومؤتمر (البورصة خطوة في خطوة) في أكتوبر 2002 حيث أقيم في سراي الاستثمار بأرض المعارض بمدينة نصر. ولأول مرة في مصر يحدث اتصال مباشر بين ممثلي البورصة وهيئة سوق المال وشركات السمسرة والمعلومات والخدمات المالية والشركات المقيدة بالبورصة وبين الجمهور المصري من المستثمرين أو المهتمين بالبورصة، وذلك من خلال المعرض ومجموعة الندوات التعليمية.  وقد زاد عدد الحضور عن 8000 زائر.
لم يكن معرض ومؤتمر البورصة خطوة في خطوة قاصرا على القاهرة، ولكنه انطلق للمحافظات الأخرى على مستوى الجمهورية بداية من مدينة الإسكندرية، فأقيم بمكتبة الإسكندرية لمدة يوم واحد في7 مارس 2004 وجذب عدد كبير من الجمهور، حيث زاد عدد الحضور عن 2000 شخص.
وفي عام 2005، قامت إدارة البورصة بتوسيع نطاق برنامج البورصة خطوة في خطوة ليستهدف طلبة الجامعات المصرية، حيث تم زيارة تلك الجامعات لإلقاء المحاضرات التعليمية التي تهدف إلى نشر الوعي بأساسيات الاستثمار في البورصة لدى الشباب. 
ففي 2005 تم إقامة البورصة خطوة في خطوة في جامعة عين شمس في إبريل 2005، جامعة القاهرة في يوليو 2005 وكل من الجامعة الكندية والجامعة الألمانية بالقاهرة في نوفمبر 2005.  كما انتقل البرنامج إلى الجامعات في المحافظات الأخرى بداية من جامعة المنصورة في الفترة من 20 : 24 نوفمبر 2005.
وفي عام 2006، انطلقت قافلة البورصة خطوة في خطوة إلى الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة في فبراير 2006 وكل من جامعات المنصورة والقاهرة وعين شمس في إبريل 2006 وجامعة حلوان في مايو  2006.
كما تواجدت قافلة (البورصة خطوة في خطوة) في محافظة الإسكندرية خلال الفترة من 15-20 يوليو 2006 وذلك في كل من جامعة الإسكندرية(15-20 يوليو)، نادي سبورتنج (19 يوليو) ومقر جمعية جيل المستقبل بالإسكندرية (19-20 يوليو). 
هذه الندوات التعليمية المقدمة للجامعات السابق ذكرها استفاد منها نحو 5000 طالب وطالبة.
هذا وستواصل قافلة البورصة خطوة في خطوة نشاطها في المحافظات الأخرى بمصر للتواصل مع المزيد من الجمهور من خلال تلك الندوات التعليمية. حيث سيتم زيارة كل من مدينتي المنصورة والعريش قبل نهاية عام 2006.   
هذا وقد قامت إدارة البورصة بتجديد موقع البورصة خطوة في خطوة على الإنترنت www.borsastepxstep.com  وأدرجت به البرامج التعليمية الجديدة عن الاستثمار التي تقوم البورصة المصرية بتقديمها للجمهور. الموقع يتضمن أيضا جداول المواعيد والأخبار الخاصة بقافلة (البورصة خطوة في خطوة ) وكيفية الاشتراك به.     [/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="5 80"]ارتفعت مؤشرات البورصة المصرية فى ختام تعاملات أمس الخميس، بعد أن عاودت الأسهم القيادية والكبرى في السوق صعودها مجددا عقب تأثرها ببدء التداول على أسهم مجموعة طلعت مصطفى أمس الأول، التي استحوذت على 60.5% من قيمة التعاملات في ذلك اليوم. وقفز مؤشر case 30 الشهير الذي يقيس أداء أنشط 30 شركة مقيدة بالسوق بنحو 79.1 نقطة بارتفاع بلغت نسبته 0.8%% وأغلق عند مستوى 9721.6 نقطة، بتداولات تجاوزت قيمتها ملياري جنيه ( 361.6 مليون دولار). وارتفعت أسهم الاتصالات والصناعية، فيما انخفضت أسهم العقارات بشكل ملحوظ في ختام تعاملات أمس. وسجل أوراسكوم تيليكوم ارتفاعا بنحو 2% وأغلق على 84 جنيها، موبينيل بنسبة 0.5% مسجلا 211.5 جنيه، والمصرية للاتصالات بنحو 0.3% وأغلق على 19.6 جنيه. كما ارتفع سهم أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة بنحو 2.5% مسجلا 502.3 جنيه، والبنك التجاري الدولي (مصر) بنسبة 0.08% وأغلق على 78.9 جنيه. وفي المقابل، تراجعت أسهم المجموعة المالية هيرميس بنحو 0.5% مسجلا 58.6 جنيه، مجموعة طلعت مصطفى بنسبة 2.2% وأغلق على 13.2 جنيه، الإسكندرية للاستثمار العقاري 11.8% مسجلا 503.7 جنيه، مدينة نصر للإسكان والتعمير 1.4% وأغلق على 64.3 جنيه، ومصر الجديدة للإسكان والتعمير 2% مسجلا 520.2 جنيه.
[/frame]

----------


## أبو منار



----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 90"]

اخى الكريم 
ابو منار 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
لا اجد ما اصف به مجهودك 
وروعة المعلومات وسلاسة الشرح 
الا ان اقول لك جزا الله خيرا

[/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="14 80"]قال مسؤول كبير بسوق الاسهم المصرية ان البورصة تتوقع المزيد من عمليات الطرح العام الاولي في الربع الاول من 2008 بعد الطلب القوي على أسهم مجموعة طلعت مصطفى للتنمية العقارية. 
وقال ماجد شوقي رئيس بورصتي القاهرة والاسكندرية في مقابلة مع رويترز ان عدة بنوك استثمار تخطط لاصدارات أسهم جديدة قد اتصلت به بالفعل. 
وقال "لكن التنفيذ سينتظر حتى (الفترة من) يناير (كانون الثاني) الى مارس (اذار)... بين عيد الميلاد وعيد القيامة. 
"يبدو أن نجاح طرح طلعت مصطفى شجع بعض الوافدين الجدد." 
وبلغت طلبات الاكتتاب في الطرح العام للشركة العقارية المصرية 41.4 مثل المعروض وهو 65 مليون سهم بقيمة 715 مليون جنيه مصري (129.3 مليون دولار). وكان الاكتتاب في اصدار خاص سابق لعدد 330 مليون سهم قد تمت تغطيته 17 مرة مما يجعله حسبما ذكر شوقي الاكبر من نوعه في مصر. 
وختمت أسهم طلعت مصطفى أول أيام تداولها يوم الاربعاء عند 13.55 جنيه بزيادة 23 في المئة على سعر الطرح. ويوم الخميس فقدت خمسة بالمئة لتصل الى 12.90 جنيه. 
وقال شوقي ان العلاوة السعرية الصغيرة نسبيا في اليوم الاول قياسا الى المصرية للاتصالات التي ارتفعت لدى بدء تداولها لمثلي سعر الطرح في ديسمبر كانون الاول 2005 قبل أن تتخلى عن تلك المكاسب في الاسابيع اللاحقة تظهر أن السوق تزداد تطورا. 
وقال "انها تعني أن السوق أكثر نضجا وأن انضباط السوق وليس الجهة الرقابية هو الذي يقود الحركة." 
وبلغ اجمالي القيمة السوقية للبورصة المصرية 696.4 مليار جنيه أو 95 في المئة من الناتج المحلي الاجمالي بنهاية أكتوبر تشرين الاول وارتفع مؤشر كيس 30 القياسي أكثر من 38 في المئة منذ مطلع العام. 
وقال شوقي ان نمو السوق المصرية يعززه المستثمرون الاجانب وتناغم أكبر مع الاسواق العالمية. 
وكان تقرير للمجموعة المالية-هيرميس القابضة في أغسطس اب قد أفاد أنه ثمة أدلة سردية على أن نسبة ما يملكه الاجانب من الاسهم المتداولة في البورصة المصرية هي الاكبر في أي سوق عربية الامر الذي يجعلها أكثر عرضة لخطر الصدمات الخارجية. 
لكن شوقي قال "نعم لدينا أموال أجنبية أكثر لكنها بالاساس طويلة الامد من خلال صناديق للتقاعد والتأمين... حتى صناديق التحوط غيرت خططها العامة للاسواق الصاعدة لتصبح متوسطة الاجل بدرجة أكبر مما يعني تراجع حركات الخروج السريع." 
غير أنه مع تفجر أزمة الرهون العقارية عالية المخاطر في يوليو تموز وأغسطس فقد أخذ الاجانب بالخروج من السوق بعدما كانوا قد أصبحوا مشترين بانتظام لكن شوقي قال ان هذا ليس مصدر قلق كبيرا. 
وقال "هذا لا يقلقني لان لدينا تنوعا في المستثمرين... محليون وعرب وأوروبيون وأمريكيون بل وهناك اسيويون الان مما يسمح لنا بامتصاص الصدمات." 
(الدولار يساوي 5.53 جنيه مصري)[/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="14 80"]الأخبار الجوهرية في البورصة المصرية فى ختام تعاملات اليوم الأحد 02-12-2007م[/frame]


[frame="13 80"]النساجون الشرقيون للسجاد (orwe.ca) انتهاء فترة شراء اسهم خزينةاسم الشركة : النساجون الشرقيون للسجاد
كود الترقيم الدولي : Egs33041c012
كود رويترز : Orwe.ca
نوع العملية : شراء
الشراء خلال الفترة : من 01/11/2007 الى 29/11/2007
عدد الاسهم المطلوب شراؤها : 1259209
عدد الاسهم التى تم تنفيذها : 20000
ادنى سعر لكل سهم تم شراءها : 57.5
اقصى سعر لكل سهم تم شراءها : 60[/frame]





[frame="13 80"]بيان من شركة اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة (orte.ca) بخصوص بيع 100% من أسهم شركة عراقنا التابعة لها فى العراقاسم الشركة : اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة
كود الترقيم الدولي : Egs74081c018
كود رويترز : Orte.ca
مضمون الاعلان : 
ردا على استفسارات البورصة ورد بيان من شركة أوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة بخصوص بيع 100% من أسهم شركة عراقنا التابعة لها فى العراق لشركة ام تى سى اثير العراقية التابعة لمجموعة زين للاتصالات وذلك مقابل 1.2 مليار دولار[/frame]






[frame="13 80"]المصرية للاتصالات (etel.ca) تقرير الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات عن الفترة المالية المنتهية في 30/09/2007اسم الشركة : المصرية للاتصالات
كود الترقيم الدولي : Egs48031c016
كود رويترز : Etel.ca
مضمون الاعلان : 
تقرير الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات عن القوائم المالية الغير مجمعة والمجمعة عن الفترة المالية المنتهية في 30/09/2007[/frame]




[frame="13 80"]العالمية للاستثمار والتنمية (icid.ca) محضر مجلس الإدارة بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 29/11/2007اسم الشركة : العالمية للاستثمار والتنمية
كود الترقيم الدولي : Egs67191c014
كود رويترز : Icid.ca
مضمون الإعلان : محضر مجلس ادارة العالمية للاستثمار والتنمية بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 29/11/2007.[/frame]




[frame="13 80"]بيان من مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة (tmgh.ca) بخصوص رفع نسب مساهمتها فى بعض الشركات التابعة
اسم الشركة : مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة
كود الترقيم الدولي : Egs691s1c011
كود رويترز : Tmgh.ca
مضمون الإعلان : ورد بيان من مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة تفيد فيه قيام مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة برفع نسب مساهمتها فى بعض الشركات التابعة فى المجال الفندقى عن طريق صفقة بلغت قيمتها 350 مليون دولار كما أفادت أنها بصدد تكثيف خطواتها التنفذية لمشروعاتها العقارية بالسعودية. [/frame]



[frame="13 80"]بيان من الهيئة العامة لسوق المال بخصوص شركة بيراميزا للفنادق والقرى السياحية - بيراميزا (phtv.ca)
اسم الشركة : بيراميزا للفنادق والقرى السياحية - بيراميزا
كود الترقيم الدولي : Egs70331c011
كود رويترز : Phtv.ca
مضمون الإعلان : بيان من الهيئة العامة لسوق المال بخصوص عدم موافقة الهيئة على قيام الشركة بالسير فى اجراءات التجزئة الواردة بمحضر مجلس إدارة الشركة فى 19/11/2007.[/frame]



[frame="13 80"]رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية (rtvc.ca) ملخص قرارات الجمعية العامة العاديةاسم الشركة : رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحيه
كود الترقيم الدولي : Egs70271c019
كود رويترز : Rtvc.ca
مضمون الإعلان : ملخص قرارات الجمعية العامة العادية المنعقدة بتاريخ 2007/11/29.[/frame]



[frame="13 80"]الاسكندرية للغزل والنسيج (سبينالكس) (spin.ca) إيقاف تعاملاسم الشركة : الاسكندرية للغزل والنسيج (سبينالكس)
كود الترقيم الدولي : Egs32041c013
كود رويترز : Spin.ca
مضمون الاعلان : تقرر ايقاف التعامل على أسهم شركة الاسكندرية للغزل والنسيج - سبينالكس اعتبارا من جلسة تداول اليوم الأحد الموافق 02/12/2007 وذلك لحين التزام الشركة بقرار لجنة القيد بجلستها المنعقدة بتاريخ 21/11/2007.[/frame]



[frame="13 80"]بيان من شركة الصعيد العامة للمقاولات (uegc.ca) بخصوص الجمعية العامة الغير عادية المنعقدة بتاريخ 10/11/2007اسم الشركة : الصعيد العامة للمقاولات
كود الترقيم الدولي : Egs21531c016
كود رويترز : Uegc.ca
مضمون الإعلان : ورد بيان من شركة الصعيد العامة للمقاولات تفيد فيه أنه تقرر إعادة الجمعية العامة الغير عادية المنعقدة بتاريخ 10/11/2007 وذلك وفقا لتوجيهات الهيئة العامة لسوق المال. [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]بيان من شركة القاهرة للزيوت والصابون (cosg.ca) بخصوص بيع بعض من قطع أرض مصنع القناطر الخيرية التابع لها
اسم الشركة : القاهرة للزيوت والصابون
كود الترقيم الدولي : Egs30581c010
كود رويترز : Cosg.ca
مضمون الإعلان : ورد بيان من شركة القاهرة للزيوت والصابون بخصوص بيع بعض من قطع ارض مصنع القناطر الخيرية التابع لشركة القاهرة للزيوت والصابون حيث انة قد تم بيع عدد 8 قطع تبلغ مساحتها الاجمالية 1610 متر مربع بمبلغ اجمالى 5045000 جنيها وان المساحة الباقية المعروضة للبيع تبلغ 14085 م2.[/frame]




[frame="13 80"]مطاحن مصر العليا (uefm.ca) تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30/9/2007اسم الشركة : مطاحن مصر العليا
كود الترقيم الدولي : Egs30451c016
كود رويترز : Uefm.ca
مضمون الاعلان : 
تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30/9/2007  
مطاحن مصر العليا (uefm.ca) تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30/9/2007[/frame]



[frame="13 80"]القاهره للإستثمار والتنمية العقاريه (cira.ca) قرارات مجلس ادارة القاهره للإستثمار والتنمية العقاريه بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 1/12/2007اسم الشركة : القاهره للإستثمار والتنمية العقاريه
كود الترقيم الدولي : Egs65541c012
كود رويترز : Cira.ca
مضمون الاعلان : 
قرارات مجلس ادارة القاهره للإستثمار والتنمية العقاريه بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 1/12/2007[/frame]





[frame="13 80"]بيان من مصر الجديدة للاسكان والتعمير (heli.ca) بخصوص بيع 23 قطعة ارض بمدينة هليوبوليس الجديدة عن طريق البيع المباشراسم الشركة : مصر الجديدة للاسكان والتعمير
كود الترقيم الدولي : Egs65591c017
كود رويترز : Heli.ca
مضمون الاعلان : 
ورد بيان من مصر الجديدة للاسكان والتعمير بخصوص بيع 23 قطعة ارض بمدينة هليوبوليس الجديدة عن طريق البيع المباشر.[/frame]

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك أبو منار
موضوع جامد جامد جامد فعلا 
بارك الله فيك 
 :y:  :y:

----------


## أبو منار



----------


## أبو منار

[frame="14 80"]ساعدت مكاسب أسهم شركة اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة المؤشر القياسي للبورصة المصرية على تسجيل مستوى مرتفع جديد بعد أن قفزت شهادات إيداعها العالمية في لندن يوم الجمعة. 
وارتفع سهم الشركة 2.5 في المئة ليصل في آخر تداول له الى 515.10 جنيه مصري (93.15 دولار) بعد أن سجلت شهادات الايداع العالمية ارتفاعا بنسبة 5.6 في المئة لتغلق على 182 دولارا يوم الجمعة. 
وشهدت الاسواق العالمية صعودا يوم الجمعة وسط توقعات بأن يخفض مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي (البنك المركزي الامريكي) أسعار الفائدة خلال أسبوعين ومع تردد أنباء بأن الحكومة الأمريكية تضع خططا لمساعدة أصحاب المنازل على الخروج من أزمة سوق القروض العقارية. 
وصعد مؤشر كيس-30 بنسبة 1.1 في المئة ليغلق على 9828.02 نقطة بينما زاد مؤشر هيرميس بنسبة 1.3 في المئة ليغلق على 86724.24 نقطة ويسجل كل منهما مستويات قياسية جديدة. 
وارتفع سهم أوراسكوم تليكوم 0.5 في المئة ليغلق على 84.50 جنيه بعد أن قالت شركة الاتصالات المتنقلة (زين) الكويتية يوم السبت انها اتفقت على شراء حصة أوراسكوم تليكوم في شبكة للهواتف المحمولة بالعراق مقابل 1.2 مليار دولار. 
وأنشأت أوراسكوم تليكوم واحدة من ثلاث شبكات للهواتف المحمولة بالعراق بعد الغزو عام 2003 لكنها خسرت مزادا هذا العام للحصول على ترخيص لمواصلة نشاطها في البلاد وذلك قبل أن تتفق على مشروع مشترك بقيمة 2.2 مليار دولار مع شركة كوريك تليكوم الكردستانية التي فازت بترخيص في المزاد. 
وقال طارق الخياط من شركة دلتا لتداول الاوراق المالية "أبدت السوق رد فعل ايجابيا لان هذا سعر جيد وسيخدم التوسعات التي تعتزم أوراسكوم تليكوم القيام بها في لبنان وكوريا." 
وقال سماسرة ان سهم شركة الاسكندرية للزيوت المعدنية (أموك) جرى تداوله بكثافة بعد أن تخطى سعره مستوى المقاومة عند 83 جنيها. 
وزاد سهم أموك 3.1 في المئة ليصل في آخر تداول له الى 83.90 جنيه. 
وقال السماسرة ان سهم مجموعة طلعت مصطفى خالف اتجاه الصعود اذ هبط بأكثر من ستة في المئة ليصل في آخر تداول له الى 12.46 جنيه مع استمرار عمليات بيع السهم لجني الأرباح. 
وقال الخياط "هذا لن يدوم طويلا اذ سيصبح السعر جذابا للشراء من جديد."[/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="13 80"]  اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة (ORTE.CA) بيان صحفى بخصوص نتائج الاعمال المجمعة لشركة اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة عن التسعة أشهر المنتهية فى 30/09/2007اسم الشركة : اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS74081C018
كود رويترز : ORTE.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
بيان صحفى بخصوص نتائج الاعمال المجمعة لشركة اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة عن التسعة أشهر المنتهية فى 30/09/2007

 [/frame]



[frame="13 80"]بيان من شركة اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة (ORTE.CA)بخصوص رفع دعوى ضد شركة فرانس تليكوماسم الشركة : اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS74081C018
كود رويترز : ORTE.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
بيان من شركة اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة بخصوص رفع دعوى ضد شركة فرانس تليكوم امام محكمة التحكيم الدولية بغرفة التجارة الدولية بشأن فض النزاع القائم بين الطرفين الناشئ عن تنفيذ اتفاقية حملة الاسهم المؤرخة فى 29/8/2001

 [/frame]



[frame="13 80"]جولدن بيراميدز بلازا (GPPL.CA) قرارات مجلس الادارةاسم الشركة : جولدن بيراميدز بلازا
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS70342C018
كود رويترز : GPPL.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
محضر اجتماع مجلس ادارة شركة جولدن بيراميزا بلازا المنعقد يوم الخميس 29 نوفمبر 2007

 [/frame]


[frame="13 80"]تنفيذ صفقة على أسهم شركة مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة (TMGH.CA) بجلسة 03/12/2007اسم الورقة المالية: مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة 
كود الترقيم الدولي: EGS691S1C011 
كود رويترز: TMGH.CA 
الكمية: 3,600,000 سهم
السعر: سعر السوق 
[/frame]

----------


## أبو منار



----------


## أبو منار

[frame="15 80"]متابعة لحظية لبورصة القاهرة والإسكندرية من منتدى أبناء مصر[/frame]




[frame="15 80"]انتبه !! جميع البيانات متأخرة 15 دقيقة[/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="13 80"]بيان من رواد السياحة - رواد (ROTO.CA) ردا على استفسارات البورصة
	اسم الشركة : رواد السياحة - رواد
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS70281C018
كود رويترز : ROTO.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
ردا على استفسارات البورصة, ورد بيان من شركة رواد السياحة - رواد يفيد عدم وجود اى احداث جوهرية غير معلنة[/frame]


[frame="13 80"]العرفة للاستثمارات والاستشارات (AIVC.CA) قرارات مجلس الادارة
	اسم الشركة : العرفة للاستثمارات والاستشارات
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS672I2C014
كود رويترز : AIVC.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
قرارات مجلس ادارة شركة العرفة للاستثمارات بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 02/12/2007[/frame]


[frame="13 80"]الجيزةالعامة للمقاولات والاستثمارالعقارى (GGCC.CA) بيان من الهيئة العامة لسوق المال بخصوص رفض الالتماس المقدم من الشركة لاعادة النظر فى السير فى اجراءت التجزئة
	اسم الشركة : الجيزةالعامة للمقاولات والاستثمارالعقارى
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS21541C015
كود رويترز : GGCC.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
ورد بيان من الهيئة العامة لسوق المال بخصوص رفض الالتماس المقدم من شركة الجيزةالعامة للمقاولات والاستثمارالعقارى بخصوص اعادة النظر فيما يخص السير فى اجراءت التجزئة للقيمة الاسمية للسهم فى ضوء قيام الشركة بزيادة راسمالها.[/frame]


[frame="13 80"]مدينة نصر للاسكان والتعمير (MNHD.CA) بيان من شركة بلتون كابيتال القابضة وبلتون إنفسمنت جروب بخصوص عدم التوصل لإتفاق بشأن عرض الشراء المقدم لشراء نسبتهم في شركة مدينة نصر للإسكان والتعمير
	اسم الشركة : مدينة نصر للاسكان والتعمير
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS65571C019
كود رويترز : MNHD.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
بيان من شركة بلتون كابيتال القابضة وبلتون إنفسمنت جروب بخصوص عدم التوصل لإتفاق بشأن عرض الشراء المقدم لشراء 30.88% من الأسهم المملوكة للشركتين في أسهم رأسمال شركة مدينة نصر للإسكان والتعمير بسعر 70 جنيه مصري.[/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="13 90"]إرتفع المؤشر العام للبورصة المصرية فى نهاية تعاملات اليوم ليصل إلى 9864.15 نقطة بنسبة إرتفاع 0.37% وذلك بعد التداول على 55.686 مليون ورقة مالية بقيمة إجمالية 1.286 مليار جنيه . 

قاد الإرتفاع سهم البنك الأهلى المتحد - مصر ليصل إلى 29.84 جنيه بنسبة إرتفاع 5% وذلك من خلال عمليتين منفذتين ، تلاه سهم شركة العالمية للإستثمار والتنمية ليصل إلى 132.17 جنيه بنسبة إرتفاع 5% وذلك من خلال عمليتين منفذتين على أسهم الشركة وبنفس نسبة الإرتفاع السابقة جاء سهم شركة الإسفنج المصرية فى المرتبة الثالثة من حيث الإرتفاعات ليصل إلى 114.46 جنيه بعد التعامل على 100 سهم بقيمة 11.4 ألف جنيه من خلال ثلاث عمليات منفذه. 

وجاء سهم شركة الكابلات الكهربائية المصرية على رأس الشركات الخاسرة ليصل إلى 1.64 جنيه بنسبة إنخفاض 5.2% جاء هذا الإنخفاض فى اليوم الثانى لتحريك الحدود السعرية على أسهم الشركة نتيجة إنتهاء الحق فى الإكتتاب فى زيادة رأس المال ، تلاه سهم شركة اوراسكوم هولدنج للفنادق ليصل إلى 71.07 جنيه بنسبة إنخفاض 5% ثم سهم شركة أجواء للصناعات الغذائية – مصر ليصل إلى 51.68 جنيه بنفس نسبة الإنخفاض السابقة . 

وتصدر سهم مجموعة طلعت مصطفى قائمة الأسهم النشطة سواء من حيث كمية أو قيمة التداول ليصل إلى 12.48 جنيه بنسبة إنخفاض 2.04% وذلك بعد التداول على 19.865 مليون ورقة مالية بقيمة إجمالية 247.871 مليون جنيه . 

إستحوذ المصريون على 62% من إجمالى تعاملات السوق اليوم ومالت تعاملاتهم إلى البيع تلاهم الأجانب بنسبة 24.1% ومالت تعاملاتهم للشراء ثم العرب بنسبة 13.9% ومالت تعاملاتهم إلى الشراء. 

فى حين تجاوزت تعاملات الأفراد تعاملات المؤسسات بنسبة 19% لتصل تعاملات الأفراد إلى 59.4% من إجمالى تعاملات السوق اليوم مقابل المؤسسات والتى وصلت نسبة تعاملاتهم إلى 40.6% من إجمالى تعاملات السوق اليوم .[/frame]




[frame="13 90"]تبسيط أسلوب بناء المحفظة المالية

د. عبد الرحمن إبراهيم الحميد 

يعد العالِم Markowitz أول من قدم وأطرّ علمياً مفردة "المحفظة المالية" لعالم الاستثمار عام 1952 وحصل بعد 38 عاماً بالاشتراك مع Sharpe وMiller على جائزة نوبل في الاقتصاد؛ حيث أثبت أن هناك علاقة إحصائية بين مستوى الخطر والعائد على المحفظة خلال فترة زمنية محدودة؛ فكلما زاد العائد زادت معه المخاطر وعرف هذا التوازن بعد ذلك بـMarkowitz Frontier. ويقصد بالمحفظة مجموعة الأدوات المالية من أسهم وسندات وغيرها من الأدوات بما فيها النقد وما شابهه.

وقد لاحظت شيوع الكلمة لدى كثير من المتداولين في السوق المالية دون معرفة بعضهم مفهومها وأسلوب بنائها.


ولنبسط الأمر للعامة، يبدأ بناء المحفظة المالية أولا بتحديد حجمها سواء أكان تمويلا ذاتيا أو غير ذاتي ومن ثم تحديد مستوى الخطر أو الأخطار المقبولة وعمر الاستثمار المطلوب، ويتأثر تحديد نسبة الخطر بعوامل عدة منها نسبة المحفظة للثروة وعمر مالك المحفظة وتعدد المحافظ والفرص البديلة وحالة الاقتصاد وغيرها من العوامل. 

وبعد ذلك توزيع المحفظة على أساس نسب أو نسبة الخطر المقبولة، وقد يكون P.E (السعر لربحية السهم) وسعر الفائدة مؤشران للتوزيع في سوقنا المحلية في ظل صعوبة احتساب التدفقات النقدية المستقبلية لغير المتخصصين لعدم وصول الإفصاح إلى مستوى الكفاءة حاليا؛ فعلى سبيل المثال إذا كان مستوى الخطر المقبول منخفضا، قد نلجأ إلى تكوين المحفظة للاستثمار في الشركات ذات مؤشر P.E منخفض، وقد نقارنه أيضاً بالبدائل المتاحة الأخرى وسعر الفائدة؛ والعكس بالعكس، وينصح دوماً بالشراء المتدرج وتحديد عمر المحفظة مع إبقاء جزء من أموال المحفظة بصورة النقد أو ما يعادله. 

والذي يعد مستوى الخطر فيه متدنياً آخذا في الاعتبار فقدان الفرص البديلة والتحوط للزكاة والتضخم وسعر العملة أما في حالة قبولنا بمخاطر عالية بمحض إرادتنا فقد نلجأ إلى الاستثمار في الشركات ذات المؤشر P.E العالي؛ ولكن لنعرف مقدما أننا نغامر بأموال المحفظة سواء كانت ذات تمويل ذاتي أو خارجي.

هذا الأسلوب المبسط قصد منه نشر الثقافة المالية للمتداول العادي، ولم يوجه للمحترفين الذين لديهم نماذج استثمارية معقدة لا يفهمها إلا تلك الفئة، والله أعلم.[/frame]

----------


## MR.BIMS

اوراسكوم تليكوم تقود البورصة للارتفاع بنسبة 1.39 % والمؤشر يكسر حاجز 10300 نقطة  


 خاص - مباشر الاحد 9 ديسمبر 2007 3:11 م     



كتب : أحمد فايز 

استطاع المؤشر العام للبورصة المصرية Case 30 ان يكسر حاجز 10300 نقطة خلال جلسة تداول اليوم ويرتفع بنسبة 1.39 % ليصل المؤشر العام الى 10313 نقطه مدعما بارتفاع اوراسكوم تليكوم والتى تجاوزت مبلغ 92.80 جنيه لتغلق على 90.72 جنيه بنسبة نمو 1.37 % خلال جلسة اليوم تزامنا مع نشر اخبار تتعلق بعرض الشركة للببيع بقيمة 17 مليار دولار . 

وقد تم التداول اليوم على 164 ورقة مالية مقيدة بقيمة اجمالية تجاوزت 1.558 مليار جنيه من خلال التداول على 68.264 مليون سهم من خلال 50.903 الف عملية . 

وتصدر سهم الاسكندرية لتداول الحاويات والبضائع  قائمة الشركات الاكثر ارتفاعا خلال جلسة اليوم بنسبة نمو 35.76 % ليصل الى 187.81 جنيه تلاه سهم العربية المتحدة للشحن والتفريغ بنسبة نمو 20.17 % ليصل الى 11.20 جنيه وسهم المصرية لخدمات النقل (ايجيترانس)  بنسبة نمو 20.12 % ليصل الى 27.52 جنيه . 

في حين قاد الانخفاضات سهم الاسفنج المصرية بنسبة 4.99 % ليصل الى 97.65 جنيه تلاه سهم اوراسكوم هولدنج للفنادق بنفس النسبة ليصل الى 64.15 جنيه وسهم الجزيرة للفنادق والسياحة بنسبة تراجع 4.98% ليغلق على 20.03 جنيه . 

وقد بلغت تعاملات الافراد خلال جلسة تداول اليوم 75.6 % مقابل 24.4 % للمؤسسات في حين بلغت تعاملات المصريين 74.7 % والتى غلب عليها طابع البيع مقابل 15.6 % للعرب والتى تجاوزت مبيعاتهم مشترياتهم بمبلغ 74.298 مليون جنيه ومقابل 9.8 % للاجانب والذي غلب على تعاملاتهم طابع الشراء بفارق 77.802 مليون جنيه عن مبيعاتهم .  



برايم تحدد السعر المستهدف لأسهم 5 بنوك متداولة بالبورصة المصرية  
 العالم اليوم المصرية الخميس 6 ديسمبر 2007 11:49 ص     



فى تقييمها للبنوك الحالية فى السوق المصرفى المصرى حددت شركة برايم للأوراق المالية الاسعار المستهدفة لعدد من البنوك شملت بنوك فيصل الاسلامى المصرى و التمويل المصرى السعودى والمصرى الخليجى والتعمير والاسكان وقناة السويس. 

أشارت برايم الى ان السعر المستهدف لسهم بنك التعمير والاسكان 58 جنيها بما يعكس عائدا متوقعا 20.8% عن سعر السوق وقت اعداد التقييم البالغ 48 جنيها للسهم . 

وحددت كذلك سعرا مستهدفا لسهم بنك قناة السويس عند مستوى 25 جنيه للسهم بما يعكس خسارة متوقعة للسهم 13.8% عن سعر السوق الحالى البالغ 29 جنيها للسهم . 

أضافت برايم تم تحديد السعر المستهدف لسهم البنك المصري الخليجي عند مستوى 3.5 دولار بانخفاض 2.8% عن سعر السوق .. وسهم بنك التمويل المصري السعودي 24 جنيها بما يعكس عائدا متوقعا 4.3% عن سعر السوق البالغ 23 جنيها. 

كما حددت سعرا مستهدفا لسهم بنك فيصل الإسلامي المصري عند مستوى 68 جنيها بما يعكس عائدا متوقعا 23.6% عن سعر السوق الحالي البالغ 55 جنيها للسهم. 


تحياتى

----------


## MR.BIMS

الاثنين 10 ديسمبر 2007 9:11 ص

طرح سهم "شمال سيناء للأسمنت" بالبورصة أول العام الجديد  
 العالم اليوم المصرية الاثنين 10 ديسمبر 2007 9:11 ص         
قال المهندس أحمد حلمى عرابى العضو المنتدب لشركة شمال سيناء للأسمنت بالعريش إن الشركة حصلت على ترخيص للأرض التي سيقام عليها المصنع بجبل لبنة بوسط سيناء مقابل 44 مليون جنيه لإنتاج 1.5 مليون طن أسمنت سنويا برأسمال قدره مليار جنيه. 

أضاف أن مجلس الإدارة قرر طرح سهم الشركة بالبورصة المصرية للاكتتاب العام بقيمة 12.5 جنيه بهدف زيادة ورفع رأسمال الشركة المرخص من 182 مليون جنيه إلى 500 مليون جنيه، ومن المقرر أن يتم الطرح مع بداية العام الجديد 2008. 

أوضح أن رأسمال الشركة المدفوع بلغ 200 مليون جنيه وأن عدد المؤسسين للشركة أصبح الآن 85 مؤسسا على رأسهم محمد فريد خميس بنسبة 20% وبنك مصر 20%، وشركة غصن الزيتون المصرية15%، ومحمد ماهر 15%، وعبد الحميد السلمى رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة 15%، إلى جانب مساهمة الأفراد من أهالي العريش وسيناء بنسب مختلفة وتعتبر شركة شمال سيناء هي الأولى والوحيدة كاستثمار مصري 100%. 

أشار عرابى إلى أن المصنع سيبدأ إنتاجه مع مطلع عام 2009 من الأسمنت البورتلاند سيخصص الإنتاج للسوق المحلي، إلى جانب تصدير الفائض للخارج. 

لافارج تشتري أوراسكوم للأسمنت في صفقة بقيمة 12.8 مليار دولار  
 وكالة أنباء رويترز  

قالت شركة لافارج الفرنسية أكبر شركة في العالم لصناعة الأسمنت انها اتفقت على شراء شركة أوراسكوم للأسمنت في صفقة قيمتها 8.8 مليار يورو (12.81 مليار دولار) ستعزز أرباحها ونشاطها في أسواق سريعة النمو. 

وقالت لافارج انها ستقترض في إطار صفقة الاستحواذ مبلغ 1.4 مليار يورو. 
وبمقتضى الصفقة أيضا سيتملك رجل الأعمال المصري ناصف ساويرس حصة تبلغ 11.4 في المئة في لافارج. 

وشركة أوراسكوم للاسمنت تابعة لشركة أوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة


لدعم توسعاتها الحالية والمستقبلية مجلس إدارة جنوب الوادى يوافق على زيادة رأس المال 
 خاص - مباشر  
 وافق مجلس إدارة شركة جنوب الوادى للأسمنت على مشروع زيادة رأسمال الشركة عن طريق دعوة قدامى المساهمين للإكتتاب فى زيادة رأسمال الشركة بواقع سهم واحد لكل سهمين لزيادة رأسمال الشركة المصدر من 1.478766905 مليار جنيه إلى 2.218150355 مليار جنيه بزيادة قدرها 739.383450 جنيه مصرى وبزيادة فى عدد أسهم من 295.753381  مليون سهم إلى عدد 443.630071 مليون سهم بزيادة قدرها 147.876690 مليون سهم بالقيمة الإسمية للسهم خمسة جنيهات للسهم الواحد وبدون مصرفات إصدار للسهم أو علاوة إصدار . 

وقالت الشركة فى بيانها أن الزيادة تأتى لتوفير الأموال اللازمة لإستكمال إنشاء مصنع الأسمنت بمحافظة بنى سويف ، ومواجهة أى متغيرات جديدة قد تطرأ فى هذا الشأن والمشاركة بنسبة 46% فى مشروع مصنع أسمنت أسيوط بالمشاركة مع الشركة الكويتية المصرية القابضة والدخول فى فرص استثمارية أخرى ستعرض على مجلس الإدارة . 

ومن المقرر أن ينعقد مجلس الإدارة مرة أخرى وذلك للدعوة للإكتتاب فى زيادة رأس المال حيث أنه يمكن الدعوة مباشرةً للإكتتاب فى زيادة رأسمال الشركة دون اللجوء إلى عقد جمعية عمومية طالما أن الزيادة فى رأس المال المصدر لا يتعدى رأس المال المرخص به. 

يبلغ رأس المال المرخص به حوالى 3 مليار جنيه  والمصدر 1.478767 مليار جنيه مصرى موزعة على 295753400 سهم بقيمة إسمية 5 مليون جنيه للسهم . 

غدأ ... عمومية "راية القابضة" تناقش تعديل النظام الأساسى 

تعقد  شركة "راية القابضة للتكنولوجيا والاتصالات" ر الجمعية العامة غير العادية لها غداً الساعة العاشرة صباحاً بفندق نوفوتيل السادس من أكتوبر. 

تناقش الجمعية العامة غير العادية للشركة تعديل المادة 21 من النظام الأساسى للشركة والخاصة بتشكيل مجلس الإدارة لتسمح بضم أى عدد من الأعضاء ذوى الخبرة إلى تشكيل مجلس الإدارة وإلغاء شرط أسهم ضمان عضوية لأي من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وإلغاء شرط تملك أسهم ضمان عضوية لأى من أعضاء المجلس. 

وفى حالة عدم توافر النصاب القانونى لصحة الإجتماع الأول للجمعية العامة غير العادية وقدره 50% من أسهم الشركة فسوف تؤجل الجمعية العامة إلى إجتماع ثان يعقد فى تمام الساعة الحادية عشر من اليوم التالى الخميس 12 ديسمبر 2007 فى نفس مكان إنعقاد الجمعية الأولى ويكون الإجتماع الثانى صحيحاً بحضور 25% على الأقل من المساهمين 


  اليوم... نهاية الحق فى كوبون بورسعيد لتداول الحاويات 

ينتهى اليوم الحق فى الكوبون رقم "11" لشركة بورسعيد لتداول الحاويات بواقع 6.88 جنيه للسهم الواحد على أن يتم التوزيع إبتداءً من يوم الخميس 13 ديسمبر 2007 . 


   13 ديسبمر...تلقى العروض الجديدة لشراء حصة البنك الوطنى للتنمية فى الوطنية للزجاج والبلور 

أعلنت شركة الوطنية للزجاج والبلور أن البنك الوطنى للتنمية قد رفض العروض المقدمة إليه لشراء حصته وحصة شركاته التابعة فى شركة الوطنية للزجاج والبلور البالغة 88.3% وذلك بحد أدنى 51% من رأسمال الشركة. 

وقال البنك فى بيان له اليوم أنه طلب عروض محسنة سعريا من الشركات صاحبة العروض وعلى أن يتم  فض وتقييم العروض يوم الخميس الموافق 13 ديسمبر 2007. 

وكان العرض الأوف  شركة ماك للإستثمارات قامت بتقديم عرض للاستحواذ على إجمالي مساهمة البنك الوطني للتنمية وشركاته التابعة في رأسمال الشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبللور والبالغ قدرها 13244625 سهم (ثلاثة عشر مليون ومائتنان أربعة وأربعون ألف وستمائة خمسة وعشرون سهم)، وتمثل نسبة 88.3% من إجمالي رأس المال المصدر للشركة وذلك بحد أدنى للسيطرة على نسبة 51% من إجمالي رأس المال المصدر للشركة وهو ما يعادل 7650000 سهم (سبعة مليون وستمائة وخمسون ألف سهم)، وذلك عن طريق أحد البديلين التاليين: 

البديل الأول:
تقدر شركة مالك للاستثمارات قيمة الشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبللور خالية من أية ديون أو حسابات بالبنوك والصندوق بنحو 310400000 جم (ثلاثمائة وعشرة مليون وأربعمائة ألف جم)، ولذا فإن شركة ماك للاستثمارات تعرض شراء حصة البنك الوطني للتنمية وشركاته طبقا لما سلف ذكره والبالغة 88.3% من رأسمال الشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبللور بنحو 274075440 جم (مائتين وأربعة وسبعون مليون وخمسة وسبعون ألف وأربعمائة وأربعون جنيها) وذلك بالشروط الآتية:-
1) قيام البنك الوطني للتنمية برسملة كامل مديونيته قبل الشركة في 30/9/2007 والبالغ قدرها 290621604 جم (مائتنان وتسعون مليون وستمائة واحد وعشرون ألف وستمائة وأربعة جنيها).
2) قيام البنك الوطني للتنمية بفك كافة الرهون التجارية والعقارية قبل الشركة. 

البديل الثاني :
شراء كافة الأسهم المملوكة للبنك الوطني للتنمية وشركاته بسعر السهم 4.4387 جم وهو ما يعادل نحو 58788881 جم (ثمانية وخمسون مليون وسبعمائة ثمانية وثمانون ألف وثمانمائة واحد وثمانون جنيها) (وذلك لعدد 13244625 سهم) وذلك في ضوء المحددات التالية:
* القيمة الحالية للشركة في 30/9/2007: 320000000 جم.
* مديونية الشركة قبل البنك الوطني للتنمية: 290621604 جم.
شروط سداد المديونية:-
* زمن القرض: 9 سنوات.
* فترة السماح: سنتين من تاريخ تنفيذ العملية.
* أقساط السداد: 7 أقساط سنوية.
* سعر العائد: السعر السائد بالنسبة للصناعة.
هذا وتجدر الإشارة إلى الآتي:
1) أنه يمكن لشركة ماك للاستثمارات الاتفاق مع البنك الوطني للتنمية في تعديل نسبة القروض إلى رأس المال.
2) ضرورة الاحتفاظ بالمحددات التالية:
* رصيد القرض في 30/9/2007: 290621904 جم.
* رصيد الودائع لدى البنوك: 29410485 جم. 

أما العرض الثانى فهو مقدم من طارق شماع ممثلا عن شركة مصر لصناعة الزجاج والذي اشتمل على الآتي: 

البديل الأول:
1) الاستحواذ على نسبة 100% من 15 مليون سهم من الشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبللور من المساهمين الحاليين بسعر 20جم للسهم وذلك بإضافة علاوة قدرها 10جم للسهم على القيمة الأسمية للسهم 10جم بقيمة تعادل 300 مليون جم وبحد أدنى 88.3% من رأسمال الشركة.
2) رأس المال العامل (الأصول المتداولة –الالتزامات المتداولة) في 30/9/2007 تقدر بمبلغ 77541194جم (سبعة وسبعون مليون وخمسمائة واحد وأربعون ألف ومائة وأربعة وتسعون جم).
3) في حالة حدوث اختلاف في قيمة رأس المال العامل في يوم تنفيذ عملية البيع فإن السعر سالف الذكر سوف يتأثر بالزيادة أو النقص في قيمة رأس المال العامل وفي حالة الزيادة يزيد العرض بنفس الزيادة وفي حالة الانخفاض سيتم تخفيض السعر بنفس القيمة. 

البديل الثاني:
1) الاستحواذ على 100% من 15 مليون في رأسمال الشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبللور من المساهمين الحاليين بسعر 11.20 للسهم بعلاوة قدرها 1.2 جم للسهم بنسبة 12% من القيمة الأسمية 10جم بقيمة إجمالية 168 مليون جم وذلك بحد أدنى 88.3% من رأسمال الشركة.
2) سداد 100% من قيمة القرض الممنوح من البنك الوطني للتنمية والبالغ قيمته 290621604 جم في 30/9/2007 وذلك طبقا للشروط الآتية: 

أ- زمن القرض: 16 عام تبدأ من تاريخ تنفيذ العملية.
ب- أسلوب السداد: 30 مليون جم تسدد خلال شهر من تاريخ تنفيذ العملية.
ج- قسط سنوي: بقيمة 13 مليون جم بداية من العام الثاني من تاريخ تنفيذ العملية لمدة 8 سنوات.
د- الرصيد المتبقي: يسدد على 6 أقساط متساوية بداية من السنة العاشرة من تاريخ تنفيذ العملية.
هـ: سعر العائد: 6% سنويا.
و- سداد العائد: يسدد بدء من تاريخ تنفيذ العملية حتى تمام سداد إجمالي قيمة القرض وبدون أي فترة سماح.
ز- تتعهد شركة مصر لصناعة الزجاج باستخدام 50% من صافي التدفقات النقدية المتاحة في سداد أقساط المديونية المجدولة وذلك من الأقساط الأخيرة في القرض، وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن صافي التدفقات النقدية المتاحة هو عبارة عن النقدية المتاحة بالشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبللور في نهاية كل عام مالي بعد خصم رأس المال العامل للشركة والمصروفات الرأسمالية المطلوبة واحتياطي الضرائب.
3) رأس المال العامل (الأصول المتداولة – الالتزامات المتداولة) في 30/9/2007 يقدر بحوالي 77541194 جم (سبعة وسبعون مليون وخمسمائة وواحد وأربعون ألف ومائة وأربعة وتسعون جم)
4) في حالة حدوث اختلاف في قيمة رأس المال العامل في يوم تنفيذ عملية البيع فإن السعر سالف الذكر سوف يتأثر بالزيادة أو النقص في قيمة رأس المال العامل وفي حالة الزيادة العرض بنفس الزيادة وفي حالة الانخفاض سيتم تخفيض السعر بنفس القيمة.
5) صلاحية العرض شهر من تاريخ التقديم في 29/11/2007.
أما العرض الثالث فهو مقدم من شركة برايم كابيتال والذي نص على ما يلي:
البديل الأول:
1) الاستحواذ على إجمالي مساهمة البنك الوطني للتنمية وشركاته التابعة في رأس مال الشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبللور والبالغ مجموعها 88.29% من رأسمال الشركة والبالغ عددها 13243625 سهم (ثلاثة عشر مليون ومائتان وثلاثة وأربعون ألف وستمائة خمسة وعشرون سهم)
2) سعر الشراء للسهم 12.50 جم (اثنى عشر جنيه ونصف جنيه للسهم) بالإضافة إلى مايلي:-
أ- سداد مبلغ 150000000 جم (فقط مائة وخمسون مليون جم) من المديونية القائمة على الشركة قبل البنك الوطني للتنمية والبالغة 290621604 جم (فقط مائتان وتسعون مليون وستمائة وواحد وعشرون ألف وستمائة وأربعة جم) كما هو في ميزانية الشركة بتاريخ 30/9/2007.
ب- سداد المبلغ المتبقي من المديونية القائمة على الشركة قبل البنك الوطني للتنمية والذي سيبلغ 140621604 جم (مائة وأربعون مليون جنيه وستمائة وواحد وعشرون ألف وستمائة وأربعة جم) بالصورة التالية:-
* إتاحة فترة سماح لمدة عامين (عام 2008، عام 2009) يتم فيهم سداد الفائدة والعمولات والمصروفات بحد أقصى 13% سنويا (ثلاثة عشر في المائة سنويا).
* يتم البدء في سداد أصل القرض المذكور على خمس أقساط متساوية تبدأ في عام 2010 وتنتهي في عام 2014 مع سداد الفائدة والعمولات والمصروفات بحد  أقصى 13% سنويا (ثلاثة عشر في  المائة سنويا) تحسب على الرصيد القائم للقرض في كل سنه.
3) يحق لشركة برايم كابيتال في حالة فوز هذا العرض بالقيام بتنفيذها عن طريق شركة منشأه خصيصا لتنفيذ عملية الشراء أو شركة تابعة أو شركة مرتبطة.
البديل الثاني:
1) الاستحواذ على إجمالي مساهمة البنك الوطني للتنمية وشركاته التابعة في رأس مال الشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبلور والبالغ مجموعها 88.29% من رأسمال الشركة والبالغ عددها 13243625 سهم (ثلاثة عشر مليون ومائتان ثلاثة وأربعون ألف وستمائة خمسة وعشرون سهم).
2) يكون شراء كمية الأسهم المذكورة في رقم (1) عاليه بدون مديونية الشركة قبل البنك الوطني للتنمية.
3) سعر الشراء للسهم 10.50 جم (عشرة جنيهات ونصف جنيه للسهم) بالإضافة إلى سداد المديونية القائمة على الشركة من قبل البنك الوطني للتنمية والبالغة 290621604 جم (مائتان وتسعون مليون وستمائة وواحد وعشرون ألف وستمائة وأربع جم) كما هو في ميزانية الشركة بتاريخ 30/9/2007.
4) يحق لشركة برايم كابيتال في حالة فوز هذا العرض بالقيام بتنفيذه عن طريق منشأة خصيصا لتنفيذ عملية الشراء أو شركة تابعة أو شركة مرتبطة. 

أما العرض الرابع مقدم من شركة هيكلة الإدارة الاستثمار والذي تضمن ما يلي:-
البديل الأول
شراء حصة من رأسمال الشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبللور بحد أدنى 51% وحد أقصى 100% منها بسعر شراء 15جم / السهم (خمسة عشر جنيها) وذلك بالإضافة إلى قيام شركة هيكلة بالاكتتاب بالكامل في زيادة رأسمال الشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبللور بمبلغ 30 مليون جم (ثلاثون مليون جم) نقدا يستخدم في التوسع الإنتاجي المتوقع (الخط  الثاني) وهذا العرض مشروط بالآتي:-
1) إعفاء البنك الوطني للتنمية الشركة من مديونيتها قبله.
2) تخفيض رأس المال المدفوع للشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبلور بمبلغ 149750000جم (مائة وتسع وأربعون مليون جم وسبعمائة وخمسون ألف جم) وذلك لتغطية الخسائر الرأسمالية المتراكمة في رأسمال الشركة على أن يتم ذلك التخفيض قبل زيادة رأسمال الشركة بمبلغ 30 مليون جم سالف الذكر.
3) أن تحتفظ الشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبللور في حساباتها في تاريخ تحويل ملكية الأسهم من البائعين إلى شركة هيكلة بمبلغ لا يقل عن 40 مليون جم وذلك طبقا لما هو وارد بالمركز المالي للشركة.
البديل الثاني:
شراء حصة من رأسمال الشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبللور بحد أدنى 51% وحد أقصى 100% منها بسعر شراء 5 جم/ السهم (خمسة جينهات) وذلك بالإضافة إلى قيام شركة هيكلة بالاكتتاب بالكامل في زيادة رأسمال الشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبللور بمبلغ 50 مليون جم (خمسون مليون جم) يستخدموا في التوسع الإنتاجي المتوقع (الخط الثاني) وهذا العرض مشروط بالآتي:-
1) إعادة جدولة مديونية الشركة قبل البنك الوطني للتنمية والبالغ قيمتها 290 مليون جم كالتالي:
* زمن القرض: 16 سنه.
* فترة السماح: 18 شهر من تاريخ الاستحواذ.
* سعر العائد: 6% سنويا.
* يتم سداد العائد والأقساط بصورة نصف سنوية.
2) تخفيض رأس المال المدفوع للشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبللور بمبلغ 149750000جم (مائة وتسع وأربعون مليون جم وسبعمائة وخمسون ألف جم) وذلك لتغطية الخسائر الرأسمالية المتراكمة في رأسمال الشركة على أن يتم ذلك التخفيض قبل زيادة رأسمال الشركة بمبلغ 50 مليون جم (خمسون مليون جم) سالف الذكر.
3) أن تحتفظ الشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبللور في حساباتها في تاريخ تحويل ملكية الأسهم من البائعين إلى شركة هيكلة بمبلغ لا يقل عن 40 مليون جم وذلك طبقا لما هو وارد بالمركز المالي للشركة. 

والعرض الخامس مقدم من المجموعة المالية هيرمس والذي نص على ما يلي:- 

البديل الأول:
شراء 88.3% من أسهم الشركة بإجمالي مبلغ 250 مليون جم على أن يكون اختيار البنك الوطني للتنمية المساهم الرئيسي والدائن الرئيسي للشركة بين أحد بديلين:
1) اعتبار المبلغ المعروض ثمن لشراء 13244625 سهم (ثلاثة عشر مليون ومائتنان أربعة وأربعون ألف وستمائة خمسه وعشرون سهم) بواقع 18.9 جم/ للسهم في الشركة على أن يسقط البنك حقه في مديونية قدرها 250 مليون جم (مائتان وخمسون مليون جم) علما بأن.
إجمالي المديونية في 30/9/2007 بلغت 290621604 جم ثم تتعهد الشركة بسداد باقي المديونية والتي تبلغ 40 مليون جم (أربعون مليون جم)، بالطريقة التي يقترحها البنك، وفي حالة اختيار البنك هذا الخيار يتعهد المشتري بشراء باقي أسهم الشركة والبالغة 1755375 سهم (مليون سبعمائة خمسة وخمسون ألف وثلاثمائة خمسة وسبعون سهم) بسعر 18.9 جم/ للسهم الواحد.
2) اعتبار المبلغ المدفوع سدادا لكامل مديونية الشركة على أن يقوم المشتري برسملة هذا المبلغ ليصبح له ملكية 88.3% من الأسهم بعد الرسملة، يتم شراء نسبة 11.7% على أساس 18.9 جم للسهم. 

البديل الثاني:-
عرض لشراء 100% من أسهم الشركة بإجمالي قيمة قدرها 86 مليون جم فقط لا غير وذلك في ظل جدول السداد التالي المقترح للمديونية.
1) صافي المديونية= 290 مليون جم إجمالي القرض – 40 مليون جم نقدية بالبنوك = 250 مليون جم (طبقا لميزانية 30/9/2007).
2) الفائدة: وتقوم الشركة بسداد 7% تمثل إجمالي الفائدة والمصروفات المستحقة على صافي قيمة المديونية.
3) السداد: يسدد القرض على سبعة أقساط سنوية متساوية بدءا من العام الثاني من تاريخ الاستحواذ.
4) فترة السماح: تعفي الشركة من دفع الأقساط لمدة عام من تاريخ الاستحواذ.
5) أخرى: يعاد صياغة عقد القرض المالي بما يتناسب مع الجدول المقترح مع إلغاء أية بنود أو شروط أخرى غير تقليدية مثل حظر التعامل مع أية بنوك أخرى. 

وقال إبراهيم سالم نائب المدير العام لشئون المساهمات الرأسمالية بالبنك الوطنى للتنمية فى حوار مع قناة السى إن بى سى العربية أن الأسعار التى ستقدم ستكون مرضية لصغار المستثمريين والبالغ مساهمتهم 12% من رأسمال شركة الوطنية للزجاج والبلور . 

وأغلق سهم الشركة يوم الإثنين 3 ديسمبر الماضى عند 38.32 جنيه وهو أخر أيام التداول على أسهم الشركة ، وأظهرت نتائج أعمال الشركة تراجع فى صافى الأرباح خلال التسعة أشهر الأولى من عام 2007 بمعدل 53.2% حيث سجلت صافى ربح  قدره 3,425 مليون جنيه مقارنة بصافي ربح قدره 7,318 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2006.  


اليوم... أخر فرصة لبيع حصة الأقلية فى "الوطنى المصرى" بسعر 77.01 جنيه للسهم 
ينتهى اليوم فترة تلقى عروض شراء حصة الأقلية البالغة 2970834 سهم من أسهم البنك الوطنى المصرى والتى تمثل نسبة 3.96% من رأسمال البنك بسعر 77.01 جنيه للسهم الواحد وذلك لصالح البنك الوطنى الكويتى . وكان بنك الكويت الوطنى قد عرض شراء باقى أسهم الأقلية البالغة 3.96% على أن تبدأ فترة العرض يوم 26 نوفمبر وتنتهى اليوم. يذكر أن بنك الكويت الوطنى قد استحوذ يوم الأحد 29 أكتوبر 2007 على حصص المساهمين الآخرين فى البنك الوطنى المصرى حيث بلغ اجمالى عدد أسهم بنك الكويت الوطنى 70,327,903 سهم بسعر 77,01 جنيه مصرى للسهم الواحد بقيمة إجمالية بلغت 5.415.88 مليار جنيه وعليه فقد بلغت النسبة النهائية لحصة بنك الكويت الوطني فى البنك الوطني ‏المصري ما نسبته 93,77%.(‏المصدر مباشر)  

اموك تدرس تجزئة السهم  
تدرس شركة الاسكندرية للزيوت المعدنية (اموك) تجزئة السهم الى 5 اسهم بناء على على طلب بعض المساهمين تجزئة القيمة الاسمية للسهم اثناء انعقاد الجمعية العمومية للشكرة 19 اغسطس 2007 
(المصدر العالم اليوم)

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="13 80"]اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة (ORTE.CA) بيان صحفى بخصوص نتائج الاعمال المجمعة لشركة اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة عن التسعة أشهر المنتهية فى 30/09/2007 
  اسم الشركة : اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS74081C018
كود رويترز : ORTE.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
بيان صحفى بخصوص نتائج الاعمال المجمعة لشركة اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة عن التسعة أشهر المنتهية فى 30/09/2007 [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]بيان من شركة اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة (ORTE.CA)بخصوص رفع دعوى ضد شركة فرانس تليكوم 
  اسم الشركة : اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS74081C018
كود رويترز : ORTE.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
بيان من شركة اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة بخصوص رفع دعوى ضد شركة فرانس تليكوم امام محكمة التحكيم الدولية بغرفة التجارة الدولية بشأن فض النزاع القائم بين الطرفين الناشئ عن تنفيذ اتفاقية حملة الاسهم المؤرخة فى 29/8/2001 [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]جولدن بيراميدز بلازا (GPPL.CA) قرارات مجلس الادارة 
  اسم الشركة : جولدن بيراميدز بلازا
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS70342C018
كود رويترز : GPPL.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
محضر اجتماع مجلس ادارة شركة جولدن بيراميزا بلازا المنعقد يوم الخميس 29 نوفمبر 2007 [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]تنفيذ صفقة على أسهم شركة مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة (TMGH.CA) بجلسة 03/12/2007 
  اسم الورقة المالية: مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة 
كود الترقيم الدولي: EGS691S1C011 
كود رويترز: TMGH.CA 
الكمية: 3,600,000 سهم
السعر: سعر السوق   [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]العز الدخيلة للصلب - الاسكندرية (IRAX.CA) تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات ورد الشركة عليه 
  اسم الشركة : العز الدخيلة للصلب - الاسكندرية
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS3D041C017
كود رويترز : IRAX.CA
مضمون الإعلان : تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات و رد الشركة عليه والخاص بالقوائم المالية للشركة عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30/09/2007.  [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية (RTVC.CA) تعديل في تشكيل مجلس الإدارة 
  اسم الشركة : رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS70271C019
كود رويترز : RTVC.CA
مضمون الإعلان : تعديل في تشكيل مجلس الإدارة. [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]بيان من شركة الصناعات الهندسية المعمارية للإنشاء والتعمير - ايكون (ENGC.CA) بخصوص الرد على استفسارات البورصة 

اسم الشركة : الصناعات الهندسية المعمارية للإنشاء والتعمير - ايكون
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS3F021C017
كود رويترز : ENGC.CA
مضمون الإعلان : ردا على استفسارات البورصة, ورد بيان من شركة الصناعات الهندسية المعمارية للإنشاء والتعمير - ايكون يفيد عدم وجود أى أحداث جوهرية غير معلنة كما لا توجد نية لزيادة رأس مال الشركة  [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]الاسماعيلية مصر للدواجن (ISMA.CA) تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30/9/2007 
  اسم الشركة : الاسماعيلية مصر للدواجن
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS02021C011
كود رويترز : ISMA.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30/9/2007 [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]بيان من شركة الاسكندرية للزيوت المعدنية (AMOC.CA) ردا على استفسارات البورصة 
  اسم الشركة : الاسكندرية للزيوت المعدنية
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS380P1C010
كود رويترز : AMOC.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
بيان من شركة الاسكندرية للزيوت المعدنية - اموك ردا على استفسارات البورصة بخصوص قيام الشركة بتجزئة القيمة الاسمية للسهم على 5 اسهم وقد افادت الشركة انه بتاريخ 19/08/2007 اثناء انعقاد الجمعية العامة للشركة طلب بعض المساهمين بتجزئة القيمة الاسمية للسهم. وقد قامت الشركة بتشكيل لجنة من بعض الساده اعضاء مجلس الادارة والسيد مراقب الحسابات والاستاذ الدكتور المستشار القانونى للشركة وبعض السادة العاملين فى الادارات المالية والقانونية. وحتى تاريخة جارى دراسة الموضوع وسيتم موافاة البورصة فور صدور اى توصيات من اللجنة واعتمادها من مجلس ادارة الشركة. [/frame]






[frame="13 80"]إرتفع المؤشر العام للبورصة المصرية فى نهاية تعاملات اليوم ليصل إلى 9864.15 نقطة بنسبة إرتفاع 0.37% وذلك بعد التداول على 55.686 مليون ورقة مالية بقيمة إجمالية 1.286 مليار جنيه . 

قاد الإرتفاع سهم البنك الأهلى المتحد - مصر ليصل إلى 29.84 جنيه بنسبة إرتفاع 5% وذلك من خلال عمليتين منفذتين ، تلاه سهم شركة العالمية للإستثمار والتنمية ليصل إلى 132.17 جنيه بنسبة إرتفاع 5% وذلك من خلال عمليتين منفذتين على أسهم الشركة وبنفس نسبة الإرتفاع السابقة جاء سهم شركة الإسفنج المصرية فى المرتبة الثالثة من حيث الإرتفاعات ليصل إلى 114.46 جنيه بعد التعامل على 100 سهم بقيمة 11.4 ألف جنيه من خلال ثلاث عمليات منفذه. 

وجاء سهم شركة الكابلات الكهربائية المصرية على رأس الشركات الخاسرة ليصل إلى 1.64 جنيه بنسبة إنخفاض 5.2% جاء هذا الإنخفاض فى اليوم الثانى لتحريك الحدود السعرية على أسهم الشركة نتيجة إنتهاء الحق فى الإكتتاب فى زيادة رأس المال ، تلاه سهم شركة اوراسكوم هولدنج للفنادق ليصل إلى 71.07 جنيه بنسبة إنخفاض 5% ثم سهم شركة أجواء للصناعات الغذائية – مصر ليصل إلى 51.68 جنيه بنفس نسبة الإنخفاض السابقة . 

وتصدر سهم مجموعة طلعت مصطفى قائمة الأسهم النشطة سواء من حيث كمية أو قيمة التداول ليصل إلى 12.48 جنيه بنسبة إنخفاض 2.04% وذلك بعد التداول على 19.865 مليون ورقة مالية بقيمة إجمالية 247.871 مليون جنيه . 

إستحوذ المصريون على 62% من إجمالى تعاملات السوق اليوم ومالت تعاملاتهم إلى البيع تلاهم الأجانب بنسبة 24.1% ومالت تعاملاتهم للشراء ثم العرب بنسبة 13.9% ومالت تعاملاتهم إلى الشراء. 

فى حين تجاوزت تعاملات الأفراد تعاملات المؤسسات بنسبة 19% لتصل تعاملات الأفراد إلى 59.4% من إجمالى تعاملات السوق اليوم مقابل المؤسسات والتى وصلت نسبة تعاملاتهم إلى 40.6% من إجمالى تعاملات السوق اليوم .  [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]يعد العالِم Markowitz أول من قدم وأطرّ علمياً مفردة "المحفظة المالية" لعالم الاستثمار عام 1952 وحصل بعد 38 عاماً بالاشتراك مع Sharpe وMiller على جائزة نوبل في الاقتصاد؛ حيث أثبت أن هناك علاقة إحصائية بين مستوى الخطر والعائد على المحفظة خلال فترة زمنية محدودة؛ فكلما زاد العائد زادت معه المخاطر وعرف هذا التوازن بعد ذلك بـMarkowitz Frontier. ويقصد بالمحفظة مجموعة الأدوات المالية من أسهم وسندات وغيرها من الأدوات بما فيها النقد وما شابهه.

وقد لاحظت شيوع الكلمة لدى كثير من المتداولين في السوق المالية دون معرفة بعضهم مفهومها وأسلوب بنائها.


ولنبسط الأمر للعامة، يبدأ بناء المحفظة المالية أولا بتحديد حجمها سواء أكان تمويلا ذاتيا أو غير ذاتي ومن ثم تحديد مستوى الخطر أو الأخطار المقبولة وعمر الاستثمار المطلوب، ويتأثر تحديد نسبة الخطر بعوامل عدة منها نسبة المحفظة للثروة وعمر مالك المحفظة وتعدد المحافظ والفرص البديلة وحالة الاقتصاد وغيرها من العوامل. 

وبعد ذلك توزيع المحفظة على أساس نسب أو نسبة الخطر المقبولة، وقد يكون P.E (السعر لربحية السهم) وسعر الفائدة مؤشران للتوزيع في سوقنا المحلية في ظل صعوبة احتساب التدفقات النقدية المستقبلية لغير المتخصصين لعدم وصول الإفصاح إلى مستوى الكفاءة حاليا؛ فعلى سبيل المثال إذا كان مستوى الخطر المقبول منخفضا، قد نلجأ إلى تكوين المحفظة للاستثمار في الشركات ذات مؤشر P.E منخفض، وقد نقارنه أيضاً بالبدائل المتاحة الأخرى وسعر الفائدة؛ والعكس بالعكس، وينصح دوماً بالشراء المتدرج وتحديد عمر المحفظة مع إبقاء جزء من أموال المحفظة بصورة النقد أو ما يعادله. 

والذي يعد مستوى الخطر فيه متدنياً آخذا في الاعتبار فقدان الفرص البديلة والتحوط للزكاة والتضخم وسعر العملة أما في حالة قبولنا بمخاطر عالية بمحض إرادتنا فقد نلجأ إلى الاستثمار في الشركات ذات المؤشر P.E العالي؛ ولكن لنعرف مقدما أننا نغامر بأموال المحفظة سواء كانت ذات تمويل ذاتي أو خارجي.

هذا الأسلوب المبسط قصد منه نشر الثقافة المالية للمتداول العادي، ولم يوجه للمحترفين الذين لديهم نماذج استثمارية معقدة لا يفهمها إلا تلك الفئة، والله أعلم. [/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="13 80"]ارتفع المؤشر العام للبورصة المصرية اليوم الخميس نهاية تعاملات الأسبوع الأول من شهر ديسمبر ليصل إلى 10171.6 نقطة بنسبة إرتفاع 0.88% وذلك بعد التداول على 59.752 مليون ورقة مالية بقيمة إجمالية بلغت 1.592 مليار جنيه . 

تصدرت شركات قطاع الخدمات والمنتجات الصناعية قائمة الأسهم الرابحة جاء فى مقدمتهم شركة الإسكندرية لتداول الحاويات والذى وصل إلى 138.34 جنيه بنسبة إرتفاع 10.03% تلاه شركة المصرية لخدمات النقل - إيجيترانس ليصل إلى 22.91 جنيه بنسبة إرتفاع 9.51% ثم سهم شركة العربية المتحدة للشحن والتفريغ ليصل إلى 9.32 جنيه بنسبة إرتفاع 9.39% ثم شركة القناة للتوكيلات الملاحية الذى وصل إلى 32.76 جنيه بنسبة إرتفاع 7.62% . 
فى جاء سهم شركة الإسفنج المصرية على قائمة الشركات التى شهدت إنخفاضاً ليصل إلى 102.78 جنيه بنسبة إنخفاض 4.99% تلاه سهم شركة العامة لإستصلاح الأراضى والتنمية والتعمير ليصل إلى 22.72 جنيه بنسبة إنخفاض 4.94% ، ثم سهم شركة العقارية المصرية ليصل إلى 21.01 جنيه بنسبة نخفاض 4.89% . 
شهدت جلسة اليوم تداولات نشطة على كل من سهمى طلعت مصطفى وأوراسكوم تليكوم ، حيث حقق سهم شركة أوراسكوم تليكوم إرتفاع بنسبة 1.72% ليصل إلى 89.49 جنيه وذلك بعد التداول على 2.508 سهم بقيمة إجمالية 224.494 مليون جنيه تزامن النشاط الملحوظ مع الإعلان عن التوصل إلى إتفاق لبيع حصة أوراسكوم تليكوم فى شركة هيتشيسون بقيمة تتجاوز 5 مليار جنيه ، فى حيث حقق سهم شركة طلعت مصطفى إنخفاضاً ملحوظا بنسبة 1.47% ليصل إلى 12.72 جنيه وذلك بعد التداول على 8.717 مليون سهم بقيمة إجمالية 110.845 مليون جنيه. 

إستحوذ المصريون على 64.6% من إجمالى تعاملات السوق اليوم ومالت تعاملاتهم إلى البيع تلاهم الأجانب بنسبة 24.7% ومالت تعاملاتهم إلى الشراء ثم العرب بنسبة 10.7% ، فى حين تصدر الأفراد تعاملات اليوم بنسبة 61.2% مقابل 38.8% لتعاملات المؤسسات .  [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]مطاحن ومخابز جنوب القاهرة والجيزة (SCFM.CA) تعديل في تشكيل مجلس الإدارة 
  اسم الشركة : مطاحن ومخابز جنوب القاهرة والجيزة
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS30411C010
كود رويترز : SCFM.CA
مضمون الاعلان : تعديل في تشكيل مجلس الإدارة [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]الصعيد العامة للمقاولات (UEGC.CA) قرارات مجلس إدارة شركة الصعيد العامة للمقاولات بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 5/12/2007 
  اسم الشركة : الصعيد العامة للمقاولات
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS21531C016
كود رويترز : UEGC.CA
مضمون الاعلان : قرارات مجلس ادارة شركة الصعيد العامة للمقاولات بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 5/12/2007  [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]بيان من شركة اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة (ORTE.CA) يفيد إتمام بيع باقى أسهمها فى هاتشيسون الدولية للاتصالات 
  اسم الشركة : اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS74081C018
كود رويترز : ORTE.CA
مضمون الاعلان : بيان من شركة اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة يفيد اتمام بيع باقى اسهمها فى هاتشيسون الدولية للاتصالات والتى تمثل نحو 14.2 % من اجمالى حصة رأس مال الشركة. [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]بيان من بنك التمويل المصري السعودي (SAUD.CA) ينفى فيه بعض الأخبار 
  اسم الشركة : بنك التمويل المصري السعودي
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS60101C010
كود رويترز : SAUD.CA
مضمون الاعلان : ردا على استفسارات البورصة ورد بيان من بنك التمويل المصرى السعودى ينفى فيه قيام بعض البنوك والمستثمرين بعمليات فحص للبنك تمهيدا لشراء حصة المال العام. [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]بنك اسكندرية التجاري البحري (MART.CA) تعديل في تشكيل مجلس الإدارة 
  اسم الشركة : بنك اسكندرية التجاري البحري
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS60051C017
كود رويترز : MART.CA
مضمون الاعلان : تعديل في تشكيل مجلس الإدارة [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]الصناعات الكيماوية المصرية - كيما (EGCH.CA) رد الشركة على تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن الفترة المنتهية فى 30/09/2007 
  اسم الشركة : الصناعات الكيماوية المصرية - كيما
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS38201C017
كود رويترز : EGCH.CA
مضمون الاعلان : رد الشركة على تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن الفترة المنتهية فى 30/09/2007 [/frame]






[frame="13 80"]المجموعه المصريه العقاريه (AREHA.CA-AREH.CA) تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن القوائم المالية الغير مجمعة عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30/9/2007 
  اسم الشركة : المجموعه المصريه العقاريه
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS65211B907-EGS65211C012
كود رويترز : AREHA.CA-AREH.CA
مضمون الاعلان : تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن القوائم المالية الغير مجمعة عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30/9/2007. [/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="13 80"]البنك العقارى المصرى العربى - اغسطس 2017 _ اصدار توريق ثان (EGCFE17=CA) يعلن عن توزيع كوبون السند رقم (1) 
  المصدر : البنك العقارى المصرى العربى - اغسطس 2017 _ اصدار توريق ثان
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGB600F1S026
كود رويتيرز : EGCFE17=CA
نوع الفائدة : متغيرة
معدل فائدة الكوبون : 10 % 
قيمة الكوبون : 40.27 جم - للسند
رقم الكوبون : 1
فترة الكوبون :من 06/08/2007 حتى 30/12/2007
تاريخ الاستحقاق : 30/12/2007
تاريخ الصرف : 31/12/2007 [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]المصريه لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى (MPRC.CA) تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30/9/2007 ورد الشركة عليه 
  اسم الشركة : المصريه لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS78021C010
كود رويترز : MPRC.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30/9/2007 ورد الشركة عليه [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]صافي قيمة وثائق الصناديق المغلقة المقيدة بالبورصة (06/12/2007) 
  صندوق الاستثمار العقاري العربي المباشر ALMF.CA يساوي 897.95 جنيه مصري 
شركة اورينت تراست لصناديق الاستثمار ORNT.CA يساوي 1323.35 جنيه مصري  [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]الدلتا للسياحة و الفنادق (DFTH.CA) بيان من الهيئة العامة لسوق المال 
  اسم الشركة : الدلتا للسياحة و الفنادق
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS70181C010
كود رويترز : DFTH.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
ورد بيان من الهيئة العامة لسوق المال يفيد انة قد تم الموافقة على استثناء مشروع عرض شراء اجبارى وفقا لاحكام الباب الثانى عشر من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون 95 لسنة 92 من قبل شركة سلدرا مصر شركة مصرية ذات مسئولية محدودة (مقدم العرض) لشراء عدد 1.500.000 سهم من اسهم شركة الدلتا للسياحة و الفنادق (الشركة المستهدفة بالعرض) و التى تمثل نسبة 100% من راس مال الشركة [/frame]






[frame="13 80"]بيان من البنك المصري لتنمية الصادرات (EXPA.CA) ردا على استفسارات البورصة بخصوص زيادة راسمال البنك المصدر والمدفوع 
  اسم الشركة : البنك المصري لتنمية الصادرات
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS60241C014
كود رويترز : EXPA.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
ردا على استفسارات البورصة بخصوص ما تم نشره باحدى الصحف بخصوص زيادة راسمال البنك المصرى لتنمية الصادرات المصدر والمدفوع بقيمة 200 مليون جنيه مصرى ليصبح مليار جنيه مصرى .ورد بيان من البنك يفيد أنه يتم حاليا اعداد دراسة للزيادة النقدية لراسمال البنك المصدر والمدفوع من 800 مليون جنيه مصرى الى مليار جنيه مصرى والمتوقع أن تتم فى فترة وجيزة مقبله. [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]بيان من شركة الوطنية للزجاج والبلور (GLAS.CA) بخصوص عدم موافقة ادارة البنك الوطني للتنمية على العروض المالية المقدمة وطلب عروض جديدة 

اسم الشركة : الوطنية للزجاج والبلور
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS3C031C019
كود رويترز : GLAS.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
بيان من الشركة تفيد فيه ان ادارة البنك الوطني للتنمية قد قررت عدم الموافقة على العروض المالية المقدمة بتاريخ 29/11/2007 لشراء الحصة الحاكمة لاسهم البنك و الشركات التابعة فى راسمال شركة الوطنية للزجاج والبلور و طلب عروض جديدة محسنه سعريا من الشركات صاحبه العروض و سوف يتم عقد جلسة للجنة المشكلة لفض و تقيم العروض يوم الخميس الموافق 13/12/2007. [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]بيان من البنك الوطني للتنمية (DEVE.CA)بخصوص تفاصيل العروض المبدئية المقدمه للبنك 
  اسم الشركة : البنك الوطني للتنمية
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS60111C019
كود رويترز : DEVE.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
بيان من البنك الوطنى للتنمية بخصوص تفاصيل العروض المبدئية المقدمة للبنك لشراء حصة حاكمة فى رأسمال شركة الوطنية للزجاج والبلور احدي شركات البنك التابعة و التى لم يتم قبولها من البنك. [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]الاسكندرية لتداول الحاويات والبضائع (ALCN.CA) بيان من شركة الاسكندرية لتداول الحاويات والبضائع ردا على استفسارات البورصة 
  اسم الشركة : الاسكندرية لتداول الحاويات والبضائع
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS42111C012
كود رويترز : ALCN.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
ورد بيان من شركة الاسكندرية لتداول الحاويات والبضائع ردا على استفسارات البورصة يفيد بعدم وجود اى احداث جوهرية غير معلنة لدى الشركة. [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]بيان من الشركة العربية المتحدة للشحن والتفريغ (UASG.CA) ردا على استفسارات البورصة 
  اسم الشركة : العربية المتحدة للشحن والتفريغ 
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS47021C018
كود رويترز : UASG.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
ورد بيان من الشركة العربية المتحدة للشحن والتفريغ ردا على استفسارات البورصة يفيد بعدم وجود اى احداث جوهرية غير معلنة لدى الشركة. [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]تنفيذ عرض شراء على المجموعة العربية المصرية للتامين(AMIG.CA) بجلسة 09/12/2007 
  اسم الورقة المالية: المجموعة العربية المصرية للتامين(AMIG.CA)
كود الترقيم الدولى: EGS65611C013
كود رويترز: AMIG.CA
الكمية الإجمالية: 188,020 سهم
السعر: 95 جم/سهم [/frame]






[frame="13 80"]ورد بيان من اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة (OCIC.CA) ردا على استفسارات البورصة والصناعة 
  اسم الشركة : اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS65901C018
كود رويترز : OCIC.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
ردا على استفسارات البورصة ورد بيان من شركة اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة تفيد فيه تعاقد شركة النيل للسكر مع الشركة لتنفيذ جميع الاعمال المدنية و المعدنية و التركيبات الصناعية و المرافق لمصنع شركة النيل للسكر كما افادت الشركة بتوقيع مذكرة تفاهم مع شركة المقاولون العرب و فينسى الفرنسية للتحالف لتنفيذ مشاريع النقل بنظام المشاركة بين القطاعين العام و الخاص فى مجال النقل بنظام ( PPP).  [/frame]

----------


## MR.BIMS

تقرير مراقب الحسابات علي نتائج اعمال " المصرية لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامي " المعدلة خلال تسعة اشهر 

كشف تقرير مراقب الحسابات علي نتائج اعمال الشركة المصرية لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامي (المعدلة طبقا لتقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات ) خلال التسعة اشهر الاولي من العام المالي 2007 عن عددا من الملاحظات الهامة و التي تمثلت في : 

- لم تقم الشركه بعرض قيمة الاصول الثابته والمؤجره تاجيرا تشغيليا فى حساب مستقل والافصاح عنها طبقا لمتطلبات معايير المحاسبه المصرى رقم 34 والخاص بالاستثمارات العقاريه . 

- لم نتمكن من تحديد الارتباطات الراسماليه الناتجه عن احالة الخلاف بين الشركه والمقاول والمنفذ للمجمع العالمى للاستديوهات الى التحكيم الدولى . 

- تضمن رصيد مشروعات تحت التنفيذ رسملة مبلغ 4.7 مليون جنيه خلال الفتره يمثل اتعاب مكاتب استشاريه عن تاديه خدمات مهنيه كان يتعين تحميلها على قائمة الدخل عن الفتره . 

- نرى اعادة النظر فى معدلات الاستهلاك المستخدمه على مستوى كل عمل فنى وذلك تحقيقا لمبدء مقابلة الايرادات بالمصروفات حيث تتبع الشركه سياسة لاستهلاك الاعمال الفنيه التامه على عشر سنوات وعليه يجب مراجعة صافى تكلفة الاعمال لتحديد القيمه المسترده منها على مستوى كل عمل فنى . 

- لم تحمل قائمة الدخل لتلك الفتره بقيمة 2.1 مليون جنيه تمثل نصيب الشركه من الانخفاض فى قيمة استثماراتها فى الشركات المستثمر فيها ولا تتفق سياسة تقييم الاستثمارات الوارده بالايضاحات مع معايير المحاسبه المصريه فى هذا الشأن . 

- تضمن رصيد المخزون فى 30 سبتمبر 2007مبلغ 2.1 مليون جنيه المتمثل فى تكلفة الافلام الخام المسجل عليها الاعمال الفنيه السابق انتاجها وعرضها من خلال جهاز السينما نشاط تابع للشركه – والتى كان يتعين تحميلها على مصروفات النشاط فى فترات انتاج وعرض تلك الافلام وعدم رسملتها ضمن بند المخزون . 

- لم يتم تحميل قائمة الدخل عن الفتره بقيمة استهلاك الاصول الاخرى وذلك بما لا يتفق مع سياسة الشركه الوارده بالايضاح رقم 2. 



 تم خلال جلسة الاثنين الموافق 10-12-2007 التسجيل العكسي للعمليات التالي بيانها عن عمليات الشراء المنفذة خلال جلسة 05/12/2007 اسم الشركة: اسمنت سيناء الكمية: 740 سهم. وذلك بسبب أن العميل المشتري غير مصري الجنسية، وبما أن قرار الدكتور رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 738 لسنة 2002 يحظر شراء الأجانب أسهم الشركات العاملة في محافظتي شمال وجنوب سيناء دون الحصول على موافقة مسبقة من الهيئة العامة للاستثمار.. 

 ايقاف الورقة المالية - Egs44031c010 - القناة للتوكيلات الملاحية حتى نهاية الجلسة و ذلك لتجاوزها نسبة 20% 

تم ايقاف الورقة المالية - Egs42111c012 - الاسكندرية لتداول الحاويات والبضائع لمدة نصف ساعة لتجاوزها نسبة 10%

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="13 80"]ردا على استفسارات البورصة, ورد بيان من شركة اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة (ORTE.CA)
 	اسم الشركة : اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS74081C018
كود رويترز : ORTE.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
ردا على استفسارات البورصة, ورد بيان من شركة اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة ينفى فيه عرض الشركة للبيع. [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]المصريين في الخارج للاستثمار والتنمية (ABRD.CA) قرارات مجلس ادارة الشركة بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 09/12/2007
 	اسم الشركة : المصريين في الخارج للاستثمار والتنمية
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS67181C015
كود رويترز : ABRD.CA
مضمون الاعلان : قرارات مجلس ادارة شركة المصريين فى الخارج للاستثمار والتنمية بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 09/12/2007.  [/frame]


[frame="13 80"]بيان من شركة اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة (OCIC.CA) بخصوص تو قيع اتفاقية مع لافارج الفرنسية
 	إسم الشركة : اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS65901C018
كود رويترز : OCIC.CA
مضمون الاعلان : ورد بيان من شركة اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة تفيد فيه توقيع اتفاقية مع شركة لافارج لضم قطاع الاسمنت الى لافارج الفرنسية لتخلق اكبر شركة لانتاج مواد البناء فى العالم بصفقة قدرها 12.9 مليار دولار.  [/frame]



[frame="13 80"]بيان من شركة اسيك للتعدين "أسكوم" (ASCM.CA) بخصوص حصول احدى شركاتها التابعة على تراخيص للبحث والتنقيب فى اثيوبيا
 	اسم الشركة : اسيك للتعدين "أسكوم"
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS10001C013
كود رويترز : ASCM.CA
مضمون الاعلان : ورد بيان من شركة أسيك للتعدين يفيد ان شركة نوبيه للتنمية والتعدين التابعة لشركة أسيك للتعدين بدولة اثيوبيا قد نجحت فى الحصول على أربعة تراخيص للبحث والتنقيب عن خام الذهب والمعادن الثمينة فى اربعة مناطق جديدة بشمال اثيوبيا.  [/frame]



[frame="13 80"]بيان من شركة العربية لحليج الأقطان (ACGC.CA) رداً على استفسارات البورصة
 	اسم الشركة : العربية لحليج الأقطان
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS32221C011
كود رويترز : ACGC.CA
مضمون الاعلان : ردا على استفسارات البورصة ورد بيان من شركة العربية لحليج الاقطان تنفى فية قيام الشركة بدراسة للاستحواذ على 100% من اسهم الشركة العربية بوليفارا للغزل والنسيج.  [/frame]



[frame="13 80"]البنك الاهلي سوستية جنرال (NSGB.CA) تعديل في أحد ممثلي أعضاء مجلس الإدارة
 	اسم الشركة : البنك الاهلي سوستية جنرال
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS60081C014
كود رويترز : NSGB.CA
مضمون الاعلان : تعديل في احد ممثلى أعضاء مجلس الإدارة [/frame]



[frame="13 80"]بيان من بنك بلوم مصر (MRBK.CA) بخصوص صفقة بيع فرع البنك بمدينة بوخارست
 	اسم الشركة : بنك بلوم مصر
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS60271C011
كود رويترز : MRBK.CA
مضمون الاعلان : بالاشارة الى قرارات الجمعية العامة الغير عادية للبنك المنعقدة بتاريخ 29/03/2007 والتى تضمنت الموافقة بالاجماع على بيع فرع البنك بمدينة بوخارست الى بنك بلوم فرنسا.
ورد بيان من البنك يفيد أنه قد تنفيذ الصفقة بتاريخ اليوم الموافق 10/12/2007  [/frame]



[frame="13 80"]الاسكندرية للزيوت المعدنية (AMOC.CA) تعديل في تشكيل مجلس الإدارة
 	اسم الشركة : الاسكندرية للزيوت المعدنية
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS380P1C010
كود رويترز : AMOC.CA
مضمون الاعلان : تعديل في تشكيل مجلس الإدارة [/frame]



[frame="13 80"]العامة لاستصلاح الاراضي و التنمية و التعمير (AALR.CA) تعديل في تشكيل مجلس الإدارة
 	اسم الشركة : العامة لاستصلاح الاراضي و التنمية و التعمير
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS01081C016
كود رويترز : AALR.CA
مضمون الاعلان : تعديل في تشكيل مجلس الإدارة [/frame]



[frame="13 80"]بيان من شركة المصرية لخدمات النقل (ايجيترانس) (ETRS.CA) رداً على استفسارات البورصة
 	اسم الشركة : المصرية لخدمات النقل (ايجيترانس)
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS42051C010
كود رويترز : ETRS.CA
مضمون الاعلان : رداً على استفسارات البورصة ورد بيان من الشركة المصرية لخدمات النقل (ايجيترانس ) يفيد انه لا توجد أية أحداث جوهرية غير معلنة.  [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]الدلتا للسكر (SUGR.CA) تعديل في تشكيل مجلس الإدارة
 	اسم الشركة : الدلتا للسكر
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS30201C015
كود رويترز : SUGR.CA
مضمون الاعلان : تعديل في تشكيل مجلس الإدارة [/frame]

----------


## MR.BIMS

الثلاثاء 11 ديسمبر 2007 

تعديل فى تشكيل مجلس ادارة " الدلتا للسكر "

أعلنت شركة " الدلتا للسكر " فى بيان لها امس عن تعديل فى تشكيل مجلس إدارة الشركة. 

وأوضح البيان انه قد تم تعيين اللواء ماجد غالب محمد غالب عضوا بمجلس الادارة وممثلا لهيئة الاوقاف المصرية بدلا من عبد الرؤوف عبدالرؤوف محمد عضو مجلس الادارة السابق . 

وبهذا يصبح تشكيل مجلس ادارة الشركة الجديد هو : 

- عبد الحميد سلامة – رئيس مجلس الادارة والعضو المنتدب ( من ذوي الخبرة ) . 

- حسن احمد جاد – العضو المنتدب ( شركة السكر والصناعات التكاملية ). 

- د/ احمد الركايبي – عضو مجلس الادارة ( شركة السكر والصناعات التكاملية ) . 

-  حسن كامل – عضو مجلس الادارة ( شركة السكر والصناعات التكاملية ) . 

- محمد عبد العال خليف – عضو مجلس الادارة ( من ذوي الخبرة ) . 

- احمد ممدوح ابو العزم – عضو مجلس الادارة ( شركة السكر والصناعات التكاملية ) . 

- همام محمد همام – عضو مجلس الادارة ( شركة الشرق للتأمين ) . 

- نزهي غليوم عبد المسيح – عضو مجلس الادارة ( شركة الشرق للتامين ) . 

- عادل اسماعيل عبد الحميد – عضو مجلس الادارة ( بنك الاستثمار القومي ) . 

- ماجد غالب محمد غالب – عضو مجلس الادارة ( هيئة الاوقاف المصرية ) . 

- يحيي محمد عبد الهادي – عضو مجلس الادارة ( شركة كيما ) . 


 :Ward703:  :Ward703: 

 تعديل فى تشكيل مجلس ادارة " الاهلي سوسيتة جنرال " 

أعلن البنك الاهلي سوسيتية جنرال فى بيان له أمس عن تعديل فى تشكيل مجلس ادارة البنك . 

وأوضح البيان أن تشكيل مجلس الادارة الجديد هو : 

- محمد عثمان ابراهيم الديب - رئيس مجلس الاداره والعضو المنتدب . 

- جيه بوبيه - نائب رئيس مجلس الادره والعضو المنتدب . 

- جان فيليب كولير - نائب عضو مجلس الاداره المنتدب . 

- جان لويس ماتييه - عضو مجلس اداره . 

- ديديه اليكس- عضو مجلس اداره . 

- محمد فتحى عوض - عضو مجلس اداره . 

- جولى كولون - عضو مجلس اداره . 

- محمد مدبولى سيد احمد - عضو مجلس اداره . 

- أحمد أبو بكر عبد العاطى - عضو مجلس اداره . 


 :Ward703:  :Ward703:  

 اتحاد العاملين في "مصر الجديدة للإسكان" يطلب موافقة سوق المال على بيع حصته 

اتحاد العاملين بشركة مصر الجديدة للإسكان والتعمير تقدم بطلب لهيئة سوق المال لبيع حصة 4.5% من رأسمال الشركة وفقا لما قررته الجمعية العامة غير العادية الأخيرة للشركة التي قررت تصفية الاتحاد وشطبه وبيع الأسهم الخاصة به بقيمة 700 جنيه للسهم أو بسعر السوق أيهما أعلى. 

وكان أحد الصناديق الإنجليزية قد أبدى اهتمامه خلال الفترة الماضية بشراء باقي حصة اتحاد العاملين حيث يمتلك حوالي 4.5% من أسهم الشركة حاليا. 

قال فاضل الشهاوي رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة أن طلب اتحاد العاملين أرسل إلى هيئة سوق المال بالفعل ومن المنتظر الرد عليه خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة. 

أكد أن الشركة مستمرة في بيع الأراضي التي أعلنت عنها الفترة الأخيرة، مشيرا إلى أنه سيتم إعادة بيع باقي الأراضي من خلال المزاد الفترة القليلة القادمة. 

أشار فاضل إلى أن عوائد البيع توجه إلى توسعات الشركة وتمويل المشروعات الخاصة بها. 

على جانب آخر أكد أحمد السيد رئيس الشركة القومية للتشييد والبناء التى تمتلك 74.1% من رأسمال شركة مصر الجديدة أن الدراسات الخاصة بتجزئة السهم وزيادة رأس المال تم الانتهاء منها الأيام الماضية، مشيرا إلى أن نتائج هذه الدراسات سيعلن عنها في التوقيت المناسب. 

وعد أحمد السيد أثناء الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة للشركة أكتوبر الماضي المساهمين بدراسة إمكانية تجزئة السهم وزيادة رأس المال لمواجهة التوسعات التي تعتزم الشركة إجراءها. 

أشاروا إلى أن هذه الدراسات سوف تظهر نتائجها خلال شهرين من ذلك التاريخ حيث تنتهي هذه الفترة عقب عيد الأضحى المبارك. 

يبلغ رأسمال شركة مصر الجديدة للإسكان 74.1 مليون جنيه موزعة على 14.8 مليون سهم بقيمة أسمية 5 جنيهات. 

تتوزع هيكل الملكية بين الشركة القومية للتشييد والبناء 74.8% ومساهمين آخرين 17.5% واتحاد العاملين 4.5% وتتوزع المساهمات الأخرى بين عدد من المساهمين. 

 :Ward703:  :Ward703: 

  ماهر عبد الرحمن رئيسا لمجلس ادارة " العامة لاستصلاح الأراضى والتنمية والتعمير "

أعلنت شركة " العامة لاستصلاح الأراضى والتنمية والتعمير" فى بيان لها أمس عن تعديل فى تشكيل مجلس إدارة الشركة. 

وأوضح البيان الذى تلقته إدارة البورصة أن تشكيل مجلس الإدارة الجديد هو : 

- ماهر عبد الرحمن عمر " رئيس مجلس الادارة والعضو المنتدب " 

- محمود حنفى محمود أبو المجد " عضو تنفيذى منتخب " 

- رامى احمد العواد " عضو تنفيذى منتخب " 

- مجدى مصطفى الميتكانى " عضو تنفيذى منتخب " 

- محمد ابراهيم على مبروك " عضو تنفيذى منتخب " 

وأشار البيان أن التعديل الجديد ياتي بعد تعيين المهندس ماهر عبد الرحمن عمر رئيسا لمجلس الادارة و العضو المنتدب بدلا من المهندس محمد صادق جودة رئيس مجلس الإدارة و العضو المنتدب السابق . 


 :Ward703:  :Ward703: 

 تعديل فى تشكيل مجلس إدارة "أموك"

أعلنت شركة الاسكندرية للزيوت المعدنيه "أموك" عن تعديل فى تشكيل مجلس إدارة الشركة. 

وأضاف بيان للشركة تلقته إدارة البورصة أن التشكيل أصبح على النحو التالى : 

- عبدالرازق الكلبشاوى رئيس مجلس الإدارة والعضو المنتدب (عن شركة اسكندرية للبترول)
- أحمد محمود عبدالله عضو مجلس الإدارة (عن شركة اسكندرية للبترول)
- إبراهيم عبدالفتاح محمد عضو مجلس الإدارة عن البنك الأهلى المصرى
- غنيم على السقا عضو مجلس الإدارة عن البنك الأهلى المصرى
- أبو العلا إسماعيل توفيق عضو مجلس الإدارة عن البنك الأهلى المصرى وحصة التناوب مع الشرق للتأمين.
- عاصم زكي مصطفى عضو مجلس ادارة عن بنك مصر 
- ليلى عبدالحميد عبداللطيف عضو مجلس الإدارة عن بنك مصر 
- جمال سيد عبدالعال عضو مجلس الإدارة عن شركة مصر للتأمين
- محمد محمود عبدالعظيم عضو مجلس الإدارة عن صندوقى التأمين للعاملين بالقطاع الحكومى وقطاع الأعمال
- د.م/ عزت عبدالعال عبدالمقصود عضو مجلس الإدارة من ذوى الخبره.
- محمد مجدى حسين عضو مجلس إدارة متفرغ عن الجمعية التعاونية للبترول ومصر للبترول.
وأشار البيان إلى أن التعديل يأتى بعد إحالة الكيميائى إبراهيم الدسوقى السيد أحمد إلى التقاعد لبلوغه السن القانونية للمعاش. 

 :Ward703:  :Ward703: 

اليوم.. نهاية الحق في كوبون " الإسكندرية لأسمنت بورتلاند " بواقع 3 جنيه للسهم 

ينتهى اليوم الحق فى الحصول على كوبون شركة الإسكندرية لأسمنت بورتلاند رقم (8) بواقع 3 جنيه للسهم على أن يبدأ التوزيع اعتبارا من يوم الأحد 16 ديسمبر 2007 من خلال شركة مصر للمقاصة والتسوية والحفظ المركزي. 

 :Ward703:  :Ward703: 

مؤسسة ستاندرد اند بورذ تؤكد استقرار التصنيف الائتمانى الممنوح لمصر بعد الإصلاحات الهيكلية الجارى تنفيذها 


أعلنت مؤسسة ستاندرد اند بورز للتصنيف الائتمانى استقرار تقييمها السنوى للجدارة الائتمانية السيادية لجمهورية مصر العربية، حيث تم تأكيد التقييم الممنوح فى الأجل الطويل للعملة الأجنبية والمحلية عند BB+ و BBB- على التوالى. أما فى الأجل القصير فقد تم تأكيد التقييم الممنوح لكل من العملة المحلية والعملة الأجنبية عند A-3 وB على التوالى وذلك بتوقع "مستقر" لهذه التقييمات. 

أشارت المؤسسة فى بيانها الصادر يوم الاثنين الموافق 10 ديسمبر إلى أن التقييم الائتماني الممنوح لجمهورية مصر العربية قد استند إلى البرنامج الشامل للإصلاح الهيكلي الجارى تنفيذه من قبل الحكومة المصرية، فضلاً عن التحسن المستمر فى الإدارة الاقتصادية والمالية للبلاد. فلقد أدت هذه الإجراءات إلى ارتفاع مستمر فى النمو الاقتصادى، مع زيادة الفائض المحقق فى ميزان المعاملات الخارجية وتحسناً مستمراً فى مؤشرات المالية العامة. إن المضى فى تنفيذ هذه الإصلاحات الاقتصادية والهيكلية يعتبر من أهم الأوليات التى تواجه الحكومة المصرية فى الفترة القادمة، وذلك بهدف الحفاظ على ثقة المستثمرين، ومن ثم ضمان استمرار النمو الاقتصادى فى الأجل الطويل. 

كما أوضح بيان المؤسسة أن وتيرة الإصلاحات الهيكلية قد تسارعت فى مصر منذ عام 2004 وذلك من خلال عدة إجراءات تتضمن: تنفيذ برنامج الإصلاح المصرفى الذى أدى إلى دعم المؤسسات المصرفية وتطوير مراكزها المالية، والمضى فى برنامج إدارة الأصول المملوكة للدولة، فضلاً عن زيادة الشفافية فى مؤشرات المالية العامة والعمل على إيجاد الآليات المؤسسية الهامة، والتركيز على رفع الكفاءة وإزالة المعوقات التى قد تعترض أداء النشاط الاقتصادى. كما أشاد بيان المؤسسة بالإجراءات الخاصة بتحديث الإطار العام للسياسات النقدية فى البلاد، والجهود القائمة للتحول إلى نظام استهداف التضخم . كما أشارت إلى ارتفاع احتياطى النقد الأجنبى لدى البنك المركزى المصرى.  

أوضح بيان المؤسسة أن النمو الاقتصادى قد ارتفع إلى 7.1% فى العام المالى 2006/2007 معتمداً فى ذلك على العديد من القطاعات الاقتصادية. كما استمر الفائض المحقق فى ميزان المعاملات الخارجية مدعوماً فى بنمو الإيرادات السياحية وعائدات العاملين فى الخارج، بالإضافة إلى الزيادة الملحوظة فى الاستثمارات الأجنبية المباشرة والتى بلغت 11 مليار دولار فى 2006/2007، وذلك مع مساهمة الاستثمارات الجديدة ف الأنشطة الإنتاجية والتوسعات بالنصيب الأكبر فى هذه التدفقات الاستثمارية. 

أكدت المؤسسة على أهمية الاستمرار فى تحسين مؤشرات المالية العامة، مشيدة بالجهود القائمة لخفض عجز الموازنة العامة للدولة إلى 3% من الناتج المحلى الإجمالى بحلول عام 2010/2011 مقارنة بـ 7.5% فى 2006/2007. 

 أما عن آفاق التقييم الائتمانى السيادى للبلاد وتوقعاته المستقبلية، فقد أشارت مؤسسة ستاندرد اند بورز إلى توقع "استقرار" التقييم الممنوح لجمهورية مصر العربية فى الأجل المتوسط. وأوضحت أن هذا التوقع "المستقر" قد استند إلى رؤية المؤسسة لتحسن آفاق النمو الاقتصادى فى البلاد مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار أهمية الاستمرار فى خفض عجز الموازنة العامة. كما أكدت المؤسسة أن تحسن التقييم الائتماني السيادى لمصر إنما يعتمد على استمرار الحكومة المصرية فى التخفيض التدريجى لعجز الموازنة العامة، مع خفض عبء الدين العام والاستمرار فى تنفيذ الإصلاحات الهيكلية. 


 :Ward703:  :Ward703: 

تحياتى :Aaaaa40:

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="13 80"]بيان من بنك قناة السويس (CANA.CA) رداً على استفسارات البورصة
 	اسم الشركة : بنك قناة السويس
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS60231C015
كود رويترز : CANA.CA
مضمون الإعلان : ردا على استفسارات البورصة, ورد بيان من بنك قناة السويس يفيد أن البنك لم يتخذ اية اجراءات فعلية نحو المساهمة فى اى شركة جديدة للتمويل العقارى [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]بيان من أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة (OCIC.CA) رداً على استفسارات البورصة
 	اسم الشركة : اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS65901C018
كود رويترز : OCIC.CA
مضمون الإعلان : ردا على إستفسارات البورصة ورد بيان من شركة اوراسكوم للانشاء و الصناعة بخصوص تلقيها لخطاب من شركة صروح العقارية بأبو ظبي تفيد فيه نيتها لمنح الشركة عقد بقيمة 41 مليون دولار أمريكي لتشييد البنية التحتية لمشروع سرايا لتنمية العقارية بأبوظبي.  [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]بنك بلوم مصر (MRBK.CA) تعديل في تشكيل مجلس الإدارة
 	بنك بلوم مصر (MRBK.CA) تعديل في تشكيل مجلس الإدارة
اسم الشركة : بنك بلوم مصر
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS60271C011
كود رويترز : MRBK.CA
مضمون الإعلان : تعديل في تشكيل مجلس الإدارة [/frame]






[frame="13 80"]إيقاف تعامل على أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة (OCIC.CA)
 	اسم الشركة : أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS65901C018
كود رويترز : OCIC.CA
مضمون الإعلان : قررت إدارة البورصة إيقاف التعامل على أسهم شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة اعتبارا من جلسة تداول اليوم الموافق 11/12/2007 لحين الرد على استفسارات البورصة.  [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]إعادة التعامل على شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة (OCIC.CA)
 	اسم الشركة : اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS65901C018
كود رويترز : OCIC.CA
مضمون الإعلان : تقرر إعادة التعامل على أسهم أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة اعتبارا من الساعة 12.30مساء من جلسة تداول اليوم 11/12/ 2007وذلك لقيام الشركة بالرد على استفسارات البورصة [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]تراجعت البورصة المصرية في نهاية تعاملات اليوم بشكل حاد ليغلق مؤشر case30 الأكثر شعبية في أوساط المستثمرين بمصر عند 10030.4 نقطة متراجعا نحو 2.74 بالمئة تحت وطأة عملية جنى ارباح قويه على عدد كبير من الأسهم فضلا عن مبيعات قوية من جانب المستثمرين الأجانب بلغت صافى قيمتها 135 مليون جنيه 


وبلغت أجمالي قيمة التعاملات في السوق 2.449 مليار جنيه بتداول 86.553 مليون سهم على اسهم 192 شركة في 47.512 ألف عملية وبلغت أجمالي قيمة تعاملات سوق خارج المقصورة 135.9 مليون جنيه بتداول 6.148 مليون سهم في 31 عملية .


وسيطرت تعاملات الأفراد على نحو 60.5 بالمئة من أجمالي تعاملات السوق فيما بلغت نسبة تعاملات المؤسسات نحو 39.5 بالمئة ونسبة تعاملات المصريين 51.8 بالمئة بصافي مشتريات 38.9 مليون جنيه وبلغت نسبة تعاملات العرب 31.1 بالمئة بصافي مشتريات 96.9 مليون جنيه فيما بلغت نسبة تعاملات الأجانب 17.1 بالمئة بصافي مبيعات 135.8 مليون جنيه 


وجاء سهم تصنيع الأقلام والبلاستيك على رأس قائمة أعلى خمس شركات شهدت ارتفاع في السوق بنسبة 5 بالمئة لتغلق 15.75 جنيه تلاها الدولية للمحاصيل الزراعية بنسبة 4.99 بالمئة ليغلق على 99.91 جنيه فيما جاء سهم العربية المتحدة للشحن والتفريغ على رأس قائمة أعلى خمسة شركات شهدت انخفاض بنسبة 20.36 بالمئة لتغلق على 8.92 جنيه تلاها القناة للتوكيلات الملاحية بنسبة 20.12 بالمئة ليغلق على 28.86 جنيه [/frame]

----------


## MR.BIMS

غداً .....عمومية راية تناقش توزيع الأرباح وتغير النظام الأساسى 

تعقد غدا شركة راية القابضة جمعيتها العمومية العادية وغير العادية فى تمام الساعة العاشرة بفندق نوفتيل السادس من أكتوبر . 

تناقش الجمعية العامة العادية للشركة تقرير مجلس الإدارة عن نشاط الشركة عن الفترة المنتهية فى 30 سبتمبر 2007 وتناقش تقرير مراقب الحسابات عن القوائم المالية للشركة عن الفترة المنتهية فى 30 سبتمبر 2007 . كما تناقش الجمعية إعتماد توزيع الأرباح المحققة عن ذات الفترة على المساهمين والعاملين وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة . 

فى حين تناقش الجمعية العامة غير العادية للشركة تعديل المادة 21 من النظام الأساسى للشركة والخاصة بتشكيل مجلس الإدارة لتسمح بضم أى عدد من الأعضاء ذوى الخبرة إلى تشكيل مجلس الإدارة وإلغاء شرط أسهم ضمان عضوية لأي من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وإلغاء شرط تملك أسهم . 


اليوم ..بدء الإكتتاب فى زيادة رأسمال اليكس سكان إلى 15 مليون جنيه

يبدأ اليوم  الإكتتاب فى زيادة رأس المال المصدر لشركة مركز الإسكندرية للأشعة "اليكس سكان" لصالح قدامى المساهمين من 10 ملايين جنيه إلى 15 مليون جنيه  بسعر 10 جنيه للسهم  وذلك لحاملى ومشترى السهم  حتى نهاية جلسة 10 ديسمبر 2007،وذلك بدون مصاريف إدارية أو علاوة إصدار على أن يتم تسديد قيمته بالكامل عند الإكتتاب، و يتم غلق باب الإكتتاب يوم 12 يناير 2007. 

وإذا لم يتم تغطية الأسهم المطروحة سيتم طرح الأسهم المتبقية على حاملى ومشترى أسهم الشركة حتى نهاية جلسة 10 ديسمبر ، على أن يتم الإكتتاب بدون التقيد بنسبة المساهمة الأصلية . 


اليوم...نهاية الحق فى الاسهم المجانية لشركة المصرية الأمريكية للوساطة فى الأوراق المالية

ينتهى اليوم الحق فى أسهم زيادة راس المال المجانية لشركة المصرية الامريكية للوساطة فى الاوراق المالية من 12.5 مليون جنية إلى 25 مليون جنية بزيادة قدرها 12.5 مليون جنية موزعة على عدد 1.25 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 10 جنية للسهم الواحد بواقع 0.96 سهم مجانى لكل واحد سهم اصلي من اسهم الشركة . 


التعمير السياحي (tour.ca) محضر إجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية التى انعقدت فى 2007/03/14

العنوان : التعمير السياحي (tour.ca) محضر إجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية التى انعقدت فى 2007/03/14 (موثق) اسم الشركة : التعمير السياحي كود الترقيم الدولي : Egs65021c015 كود رويترز : Tour.ca مضمون الاعلان : محضر إجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية التى انعقدت فى 2007/03/14 (موثق) تاريخ انعقاد الجمعية : 14/03/2007 


قررت البورصة المصرية  أن يكون يوم الثلاثاء المقبل الموافق 18 ديسمبر2007 إجازة رسمية بمناسبة وقفة عيد الأضحى المبارك. 

وأوضحت إدارة البورصة فى بيان لها اليوم  أن يومي الأربعاء والخميس الموافقين 19-20 ديسمبر 2007 إجازة رسمية بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك . 

وقالت إدارة البورصة العمل سيستأنف صباح يوم الأحد الموافق 23 ديسمبر 2007.


جلوبل" تطلق صندوقاً استثمارياً في مصر بقيمة 400 مليون دولار 



كشف طلال السمهوري مدير ادارة الاصول في بيت الاستثمار العالمي 'جلوبل' عن عزم الصندوق اطلاق صندوق استثمار خاص في مصر بقيمة 400 مليون دولار لمواكبة التطور الملموس في الاقتصاد المصري. 

ونوه السمهوري في ندوة، عقدت ضمن فعاليات ملتقى القاهرة للاستثمار الذي اختتم اعماله في القاهرة امس، بمناخ الاستثمار في مصر والتشريعات الجديدة التي اقرتها الحكومة في مختلف القطاعات. 

وفيما لم يحدد السمهوري نوعية استثمار الصندوق اكد ان المنطقة العربية بحاجة الى تدفقات استثمارية في جميع القطاعات المهمة لخلق اقتصاد عربي منافس. 

وذكر بيت الاستثمار العالمي في تقرير بعنوان 'الاستراتيجية الاقتصادية والرؤية المستقبلية اداء قطاع الاتصالات في مصر' يعتبر مجال الاتصالات في مصر واحدا من اسرع الاسواق نموا في الشرق الاوسط وشمال افريقيا فقد شملته تغييرات كثيرة خلال السنوات الاخيرة ويعزى التطور الذي شهده القطاع مؤخرا الى الجهود التي تبذلها وزارة الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات.

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="13 80"]بيان من الهيئة العامة لسوق المال يخصوص شركة امون للادوية (AMUN.CA)
 	اسم الشركة : امون للادوية
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS38551C015
كود رويترز : AMUN.CA
مضمون الاعلان : بيان من الهيئة العامة لسوق المال بخصوص عرض الشراء المعلن على اسهم شركة امون للادوية لشراء 100 % من الاسهم والمنفذ بتاريخ 27/11/2006 و 7/12/2006 لصالح المشترى شركة ميركورى ايجبت والذى ترتب عليه بلوغ حصة المشترى لحوالى 98.9% ,نحيط سيادتكم علما بأن الهيئة لا مانع لديها على قيام المشترى بالشراء للنسبة المتبقية من الاسهم من السوق المفتوح بذات السعر.  [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]تنفيذ عرض شراء على أسهم البنك الوطني المصري بجلسة 12/11/2007
 	اسم الورقة المالية: البنك الوطني المصري
كود الترقيم الدولي: EGS60171C013
كود رويتــرز: WATA.CA 
الكميـــــة: 1,562,346 سهم
النســــــبة:2.08 %
السعــــــر:77.01 جم [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]تعلن كونتكت للتوريق -إصدار ثاني - ديسمبر 2011 (EGCOSC11=CA) عن توزيع كوبون السند رقم (12)
 	المصدر: كونتكت للتوريق -إصدار ثاني - ديسمبر 2011
الكود الترقيم الدولي : EGB690R1S023
كود رويترز : EGCOSC11=CA
نوع الفائدة : ثابت
معدل فائدة الكوبون : 10.75 % 
قيمة الكوبون : 0.63336 جم -للسند
استهلاك من اصل السند : 3.16667 جم
رقم الكوبون : 12
تاريخ الاستحقاق :17/12/2007 
تاريخ الصرف : 23/12/2007 [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]تعلن شركة كونتكت للتوريق- ديسمبر 2010 (EGCOSC10=CA) عن توزيع كوبون السند رقم (24)
 	المصدر: شركة كونتكت للتوريق- ديسمبر 2010
الكود الترقيم الدولي : EGB690R1G010
كود رويترز : EGCOSC10=CA
نوع الفائدة : ثابت
معدل فائدة الكوبون : 11 % 
قيمة الكوبون : 0.26656 جم -للسند
استهلاك من اصل السند : 2.5 جم
رقم الكوبون : 24
تاريخ الاستحقاق :30/12/2007 
تاريخ الصرف : 31/12/2007 [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]العامة لمنتجات الخزف والصيني (PRCL.CA) تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30/9/2007 ورد الشركة عليه
 	اسم الشركة : العامة لمنتجات الخزف والصيني
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS3C111C019
كود رويترز : PRCL.CA
مضمون الاعلان : تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30/9/2007 ورد الشركة عليه [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]المقاولات المصريه-مختار ابراهيم (ECMI.CA) استدراك من الشركة بخصوص قرارات الجمعية العامة العادية
 	اسم الشركة : المقاولات المصريه-مختار ابراهيم
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS22181C019
كود رويترز : ECMI.CA
مضمون الاعلان : استدراك من الشركة بخصوص قرارات الجمعية العامة العادية المنعقدة بتاريخ 2007/11/25 [/frame]






[frame="13 80"]إعادة التداول على المقاولات المصريه- مختار ابراهيم (ECMI.CA)
 	اسم الشركة : المقاولات المصريه-مختار ابراهيم
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS22181C019
كود رويترز : ECMI.CA
مضمون الاعلان : قررت ادارة البورصة إعادة التعامل على أسهم شركة المقاولات المصريه-مختار ابراهيم اعتبارا من جلسة تداول اليوم الموافق 12/12/2007 لقيام الشركة بموافاة البورصة بالقوائم المالية الكاملة المعدلة عن السنة المالية المنتهية فى 30/06/2007.  [/frame]






[frame="13 80"]المقاولات المصريه-مختار ابراهيم (ECMI.CA) تعلن نتائج اعمالها داخل الجمهورية عن السنة المالية المنتهية في 30/6/2007
 	اسم الشركة : المقاولات المصريه-مختار ابراهيم
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS22181C019
العملة : جنيه مصري
القوائم المالية المعدلة( داخل الجمهورية) طبقا لقرارات الجمعية العامة للشركة المنعقدة بتاريخ 25/11/2007 عن الفترة :من 01/07/2006 الى 30/6/2007
صافي الربح : 40,757,413 جنيه مصري
ارقام المقارنة (داخل الجمهورية) عن الفترة : من 01/07/2005 الى 30/6/2006
صافي الربح لفترة المقارنة : 45,987,062 جنيه مصري [/frame]






[frame="13 80"]المقاولات المصريه-مختار ابراهيم (ECMI.CA) تعلن نتائج أعمالها داخل وخارج الجمهورية عن السنة المالية المنتهية في 30/6/2007
 	اسم الشركة : المقاولات المصريه-مختار ابراهيم
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS22181C019
العملة : جنيه مصري
القوائم المالية المعدلة( داخل وخارج الجمهورية) طبقا لقرارات الجمعية العامة للشركة المنعقدة بتاريخ 25/11/2007 عن الفترة :من 01/07/2006 الى 30/6/2007
صافي الربح : 74,939,867 جنيه مصري
ارقام المقارنة (داخل وخارج الجمهورية) عن الفترة : من 01/07/2005 الى 30/6/2006
صافي الربح لفترة المقارنة : 48,210,254 جنيه مصري [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]مصر للاستثمارات المالية (MFIN.CA) تعلن عن شراء أسهم خزينة
 	اسم الشركة : مصر للاستثمارات المالية
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS68051C019
كود رويترز : MFIN.CA
نوع العملية : شراء
الشراء خلال الفترة : من 12/12/2007 الى 30/12/2007
عدد الاسهم المطلوب شراؤها : 320,513 [/frame]







[frame="13 80"]بنك بلوم مصر (MRBK.CA) محضر إجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية وغير العادية (موثق)
 	اسم الشركة : بنك بلوم مصر
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS60271C011
كود رويترز : MRBK.CA
مضمون الاعلان : محضر إجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية وغير العادية التى انعقدت فى 2007/03/28 (موثق)
تاريخ انعقاد الجمعية : 28/03/2007 [/frame]

----------


## MR.BIMS

الخميس 13 ديسمبر 2007 

محيي الدين‏:‏ مليارا جنيه حجم التمويل العقاري بمصر 

الأهرام المصرية

أعلن الدكتور محمود محيي الدين وزير الاستثمار أن حجم التمويل العقاري الممنوح في مصر بلغ‏2‏ مليار جنيه وذلك بنهاية شهر سبتمبر‏2007,‏ وان هذا التمويل شمل‏17‏ محافظة علي مستوي الجمهورية‏,‏ ووصل عدد الشركات العاملة في سوق التمويل العقاري في مصر خمس شركات بالاضافة الي انشاء وحدات تمويل عقاري في‏12‏ بنكا من البنوك العاملة في مصر‏,‏ جاء ذلك خلال افتتاح مؤتمر تطوير قطاع التمويل العقاري وأسواق القروض العقارية في دول الشرق الأسط وشمال افريقيا‏ 

والتي ينظمها صندوق النقد العربي بالاشتراك مع مؤسسة التمويل الدولية التابعة للبنك الدولي بحضور نائب رئيس البنك الدولي‏,‏ ورئيس مجلس ادارة صندوق النقد العربي‏.‏ واستعرض الوزير خلال كلمته تطور نشاط التمويل العقاري في مصر‏,‏ وكذلك اجراءات دفع نمو نشاط التمويل العقاري خلال الفترة المقبلة ومنها قيام وزارة الإسكان ببناء قاعدة للمعلومات والبيانات عن سوق العقارات في مصر‏,‏ ودراسة هيئة الرقابة علي التأمين اقتراحات بوالص تأمين متخصصة التأمين مخاطر عدم السداد وعدم صحة سند الملكية‏,‏ وكذلك تطوير اجراءات تسجيل العقارات‏.‏ كما أجتمع الوزير مع الشيخ سرور بن محمد آل نهيان‏,‏ 

حيث تم مناقشة تطور مناخ الاستثمار في مصر وكذلك التطورات التشريعية المرتبطة به ومنها‏,‏ التعديلات الخاصة بقانون الاستثمار والتي تتيح اقامة مناطق استثمارية خاصة‏,‏ كما تم مناقشة فرص الاستثمار المتاحة في مصر في قطاعات الزراعة والصناعة والسياحة والانشاءات‏.‏ كما بحث الوزير مع السيد ناصر السويدي رئيس دائرة الاقتصاد والتخطيط بأمارة أبوظبي سبل زيادة الاستثمارات المشتركة بين البلدين خاصة الشركات المصرية العاملة في امارة أبوظبي‏.‏ 


 مسئول بميريل لينش العالمية‏:‏ الاقتصاد المصري يسير في الاتجاه السليم والبورصة المصرية جاذبة للاستثمار  


 الأهرام المصرية    




أكد جاري دوجن رئيس الاستثمار في إدارة الثروة العالمية لأوروبا والشرق الأوسط وإفريقيا بمؤسسة ميريل لينش العالمية أن الاقتصاد المصري حقق انجازات كبيرة خلال الفترة الماضية خاصة فيما يتعلق بتحسين مناخ الاستثمار الأجنبي وأن البورصة المصرية واحدة من أهم الأسواق الناشئة الجاذبة للمستثمر العالمي‏.‏ 

وقال ـ في مؤتمر صحفي عقد خلال زيارته للقاهرة أمس ـ إنه طبقا لتوقعات ميريل لينش سيحتاج المستثمرون من الافراد والشركات الخاصة العالمية للاحتفاظ بسيولة عالية في محافظهم ليتمكنوا من شراء الاصول التي من المتوقع ان يتم بيعها بأقل من قيمتها الحقيقية العام المقبل‏.‏ 

وتوقع أن تكون حركة الاقتصاد العالمي ضعيفة مع بداية عام‏2008.‏ 

وذلك بعد فقدانه لقوة الدفع في الربع الأخير من العام الحالي بينما تكون العائدات متواضعة علي العديد من أنواع تصنيفات الأصول‏.‏ 

وقال إنه قد يحد انخفاض أرباح الشركات والمعدل البطيء لخفض أسعار الفائدة من العوائد علي الأنصبة في الشركات‏,‏ وإن كانت الأنصبة في الأسواق المتقدمة قد تفوق مثيلاتها في الأسواق الناشئة‏,‏ وبالنسبة للعوائد الثابتة‏,‏ سيكون العائد علي السندات الحكومية متناسبا مع المدفوعات علي الكوبونات‏,‏ ورغم ذلك فهناك فرص تبدو سانحة للاستثمارات بصرف النظر عن المنظور السلبي في مجمله‏.‏ 

وتنبأ بأنه سيكون هناك العديد من الفرص في‏2008‏ الناتجة عن اللجوء الي أصول مقيمة بأقل من قيمتها الحقيقية بطريقة تجعلها خارج الصورة العامة للعوامل الاقتصادية الأساسية‏,‏ وسيكون عاملا حيويا في الاستثمار في العام المقبل ان تحتفظ بنقد سائل في محافظ الاستثمار وبعقلية متفتحة فيما يتعلق بالاتجاه الي مجموعات أصول كان أداؤها أقل مما ينبغي‏.‏ 

وأرجع ابطاء معدل النمو والحد من العائدات علي جميع أنواع الاصول الي تناقص السيولة في الأسواق العالمية في الربع الأخير من العام الحالي‏,‏ مشيرا الي انه من المحتمل ان يستمر هذا الضعف لفترة يعتد بها في عام‏2008,‏ موضحا أن ذلك يرجع جزئيا الي استمرار الضغوط التضخمية بما يعني ان البنوك المركزية لن تكون في وضع يمكنها من التحرك بطريقة نشيطة للتخفيف في السياسات النقدية‏.‏ وأكد أن الاقتصاد العالمي سيجاهد لتحقيق زخم جديد بالرغم من غياب تخفيض كبير في أسعار الفائدة‏,‏ ومن المحتمل أن يؤدي التطور الجديد من تباطؤ النمو الي ارتفاع معدلات البطالة وهو مايعني زيادة القلق في الأسواق‏.‏ 




اليوم.. قيد أسهم زيادة رأسمال "أسيك للتعدين" بجداول البورصة 

خاص - مباشر    


يبدأ اليوم قيد اسهم زيادة راس المال المصدر لشركة اسيك للتعدين - اسكوم من 18.2 مليون جنيه إلي 100 مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 81.8 مليون جنيه موزعة على 8.18 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 10 جنيه للسهم الواحد بالجدول غير الرسمى ( 1 ) والزيادة مسددة بالكامل نقدا حق اكتتاب لقدامى المساهمين . 

كما يبدأ اليوم أيضاً نقل قيد اسهم الشركة من الجدول غير الرسمى ( 1 ) الى الجدول الرسمى ( 1 ) وذلك لاستيفاؤها لكافة المعايير المالية اللازمة للقيد بالجدول الرسمى ( 1) .على أن تدرج اسهم الشركة بعد الزيادة النقدية بالجدول الرسمى(1) على قاعدة البيانات . 

وكانت الشركة قد أعلنت عن فتح باب الاكتتاب فى زيادة رأس المال المصدرمن 18.2 مليون جنيه الى 100 مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 81.8 مليون جنيه لعدد أسهم 8.180 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية 10 جنيهات مصرية للسهم بدون علاوة إصدار أو مصاريف إصدارولمدة شهر اعتبارا من 22 أغسطس 2007 وحتى 21 سبتمبر 2007. 

وحققت شركة اسيك للتعدين "أسكوم  " نمواً فى صافى الأرباح المجمعة خلال التسعة أشهر الأولى من العام المالى 2007 بلغت نسبته 23.9% لتصل الأرباح إلى 20.124 مليون جنيه مقارنة بنحو  16.726 مليون جنيه أرباحاً خلال نفس الفترة من العام المالى السابق. 


*اداء السوق ( التجارى الدولى )* 



*اداء السوق ( بورصه القاهره )* 


  تحياتى

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="15 80"]متابعة لحظية لبورصة القاهرة والإسكندرية من منتدى أبناء مصر[/frame]




[frame="15 80"]انتبه !! جميع البيانات متأخرة 15 دقيقة[/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="13 80"]0.91% ارتفاع فى مؤشر البورصة والتداول يتجاوز 2 مليار جنيه 


شهد مؤشر البورصة المصرية الرئيسي case30 ارتفاعا ملحوظا في نهاية تعاملات اليوم الأربعاء بنسبة 0.91 % أى ما يعادل 89.48 نقطة ليغلق عند مستوى 9896.40 نقطة بعد عمليات جني الأرباح خلال اليومين الماضيين مدعوما بنشاط إيجابي من جانب المستثمرين الأجانب على بعض الأسهم القيادية الكبرى . 

تجاوزت قيمة التداولات المليارى جنيه لتسجل 2,221 مليار جنيه وجرى التداول على 160 ورقة مالية مقيدة من خلال تداول 56,246 مليون سهم موزعة على 35,423 ألف عملية. 

سيطرت تعاملات المؤسسات على نحو 62.6% من إجمالي تعاملات السوق فيما بلغت نسبة الأفراد 37.4 % . وتصدر نشاط المصريين حركة التعاملات بنسبة 58.7% وغلب عليهم البيع تلاهم الأجانب بنسبة 31.4% وغلب عليه الشراء القوى فيما جاءت تعاملات العرب بنسبة 9.9% . 

وتفوقت مشتريات الأجانب خلال جلسة اليوم على مبيعاتهم بنحو 143.746 مليون جنيه فى حين ارتفعت قيمة مبيعات المصريين عن مشترياتهم بنحو 118.284 مليون جنيه كما ارتفعت قيمة مبيعات العرب عن مشترياتهم بنحو 25.462 مليون جنيه. 

استحوذ قطاع العقارات على نسبة 40.1 % من القيمة المتداولة خلال الجلسة بقيمة 834,364 مليون جنيه بدعم من نشاط ملحوظ على أسهم شركة مدينة نصر للاسكان والتعمير والذى اسحوذت على 22% من إجمالى تعاملات اليوم بقيمة 491,555 مليون جنيه بينما استحوذ قطاع التشييد ومواد البناء على 27.61% بقيمة 574,373 مليون جنيه تلاه قطاع اتصالات بنسبة بلغت 7.45% بقيمة 154,944 مليون جنيه. 

وجاءت الاسكندرية لتداول الحاويات والبضائع على رأس قائمة أعلى خمس شركات شهدت ارتفاعا بنسبة 6.72 % لتغلق على 204.38 جنيه. تلاها ابوقير للاسمدة والصناعات الكيماوية بنسبة 5.52 % لتغلق على 173.08 جنيه. تلاها العربية المتحدة للشحن والتفريغ بنسبة 5.20 % لتغلق على 10.31 جنيه. تلاها الملاحة الوطنية بنسبة 5 % لتغلق على 24.78 دولار. و قناة السويس لاصلاح و صيانة السيارات (أس.كار) بنفس نسبة النمو لتغلق على 12.82 جنيه 

فيما جاء سهم شركة البويات والصناعات الكيماوية – باكين على رأس قائمة التراجعات بنسبة 5.42% لتغلق على 58.33 جنيه تلاها العربية للخزف - اراسمكو بنسبة 5.28% ليغلق على 31.22 جنيه تلاها بنك بلوم مصر بنسبة 4.98% لتغلق على 29.58 جنيه تلاها اوراسكوم هولدنج للفنادق بنسبة 4.89% لتغلق على 55.08 جنيه تلاها الشرقية الوطنية للامن الغذائي بنسبة 4.85% ليغلق على 27.25 جنيه. 

تصدرت اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة أعلى الشركات من حيث قيمة التداول والتى بلغت 543,595 مليون جنيه ليستحوذ على 24 % من قيمة إجمالى تداولات اليوم من خلال تداول 1,045 مليون ورقة موزعة على 1430 صفقه وارتفع السهم 4.21 % ليغلق عند 520.13 جنيه. 

فيما تصدرت مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة النشاط بأعلى كمية تداول بلغت 11,77 مليون جنيه بقيمة 141,608 مليون جنيه من خلال 3234 صفقه وانخفض السهم 0.91 % ليغلق عند 12.03جنيه.  [/frame]









[frame="13 80"]ارتفعت أغلب الأسهم الدولارية لدى إقفال تعاملات اليوم بالبورصة المصرية ، حيث زادت أسعار أسهم 6 شركات من إجمالي 8 شركات جرى التداول عليها ، بينما انخفض سهم شركة واحدة، فى حين استقر سعر سهم شركة واحدة. وجرى اليوم تداول 2 مليون و26 ألفا و252 سهما من الأسهم الدولارية بقيمة إجمالية بلغت 22 مليونا و787 ألفا و149 دولارا نفذت من خلال 342 صفقة بيع وشراء. 
وعلى صعيد الشركات ، ارتفع سهم "الملاحة الوطنية" بنسبة 5 في المائة مسجلا لدى الإقفال 78ر24 دولار، فيما ارتفع سهم "عبر المحيطات للسياحة" بنسبة 95ر4 في المائة ليغلق على 03ر4 دولار. 
وزاد سهم "البنك المصري الخليجي " بنسبة 45ر1 في المائة ليغلق على 49ر3 دولار، وسهم "بنك فيصل الاسلامي المصري - بالدولار" 98ر0 في المائة ليغلق على 23ر9 دولار. وارتفع اليوم بالبورصة المصرية من الاسهم الدولارية سهم "الاستثمار العربية للتعمير" بنسبة 84ر0 في المائة ليغلق على 35ر14 دولار ، فيما زاد سهم "القابضة المصرية الكويتية" بنسبة 42ر0 في المائة ليغلق على 41ر2 دولار. 
وعلى النقيض من ذلك ، تراجع سهم "النعيم القابضة للاستثمارات" بنسبة 39ر0 ليغلق على 54ر2 دولار. 
واستقر اليوم سعر سهم "العرفة للاستثمارات والاستشارات" ليغلق على 80ر1 دولار دون تغيير.  [/frame]








[frame="13 80"]صرف التعويضات للمودعين فى شركة ستارز للاوراق المالية 12/12/2007 9 :31: 00 PM 



القاهره -أ.ش.أ - بدأ صندوق حماية المستثمرين المتعاملين فى بورصة الاوراق المالية صرف التعويضات للمستثرين فى شركة " ستارز" للاوراق المالية المتضررين نتيجة عمليات نصب تعرضوا لها من جانب الشركة مما نتج عنه ضياع اموالهم.

وصرح الدكتور احمد سعد رئيس هيئة سوق المال ان الصندوق سوف يقدم تعويضات لكافة المتضررين فى الشركة والبالغ عددهم 159 مستثمرا بقيمه اجماليه 4 ملايين جنية .

واضاف انه تم فى الوقت نفسه سحب الترخيص الخاص بشركة ستارز ولن يسمح لها بالتعامل مرة اخرى فى سوق الاوراق المالية خاصة بعد ضياع اموال المستثمرين لديها.

وقال الدكتور سعد فى مؤتمر صحفى عقد اليوم ان الصندوق يوفر الحماية الكاملة لجميع المتعاملين فى سوق الاوراق المالية حيث يغطى الخسائر المالية لعملائه الاعضاء من جميع الشركات العامله فى مصر فى مجال الاوراق المالية ضد المخاطر غير التجارية الواقعه فى نطاق حماية الصندوق..

والتى قد تؤدى الى اختفاء العضو /الشركة/ من سوق المال خاصة عمليات الافلاس او التعثر او اخلال العضو بالتعاقد المبرم بينه وبين العميل او اخلال العضو او اى من العاملين لدية بالواجب المهنى وكذلك خطأ او اهمال او احتيال العضو او ممثله القانونى بالادارة الفعلية او احد من العاملين لدية.

ومن ناحيته اعلن محمد عبد السلام رئيس مجلس ادارة الصندوق ورئيس شركة مصر للمقاصه انه تم اليوم صرف مائة فى المائة من مستحقات نحو 101 مستثمر فى شركة ستارز سواء بالجنية المصرى او بالدولار من اجمالى عدد المستثمرين البالغ 159 مستثمرا وهم الذين استوفوا مستنداتهم بالكامل .

واضاف عبد السلام فى المؤتمر الصحفى انه هناك 29 مستثمرا سوف يصرفون ما بين 80 الى اقل من 100 فى المائة من مستحقاتهم لعدم استيفاء مستنداتهم وهناك 12 اخرون سيصرفون ما بين 50 الى اقل من 80 فى المائة و17 شخصا سيصرفون اقل من 50 فى المائة.

وطالب عبد السلام كافة المستثمرين والمتعاملين مع شركات الاوراق المالية ضرورة الحفاظ على حقوقهم لدى تلك الشركات من خلال الاحتفاظ بالمستندات وكافة اوامر العمليات التى تتم لصالحة والمستندات الداله على كشف حساباتهم لدى تلك الشركات والعقود المبرمه مع الشركة ومستندات اثبات السداد للشركة .

واشار عبد السلام الى ان صندوق حماية المستثمر اصبح يعمل وفقا لاليه متطورة تمكنه من صرف التعويضات للمستثمرين فى اقل مدة ممكنه بمجرد استيفاء المستندات المطلوبة موضحا انه فى حالة شركة ستارز لم تستغرق مدة صرف التعويضات سوى شهرين [/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="13 80"] سجلت اسهم اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة أكبر مكاسب ليوم واحد في أكثر من 15 شهرا يوم الاربعاء بعد ان رفع بنك استثماري تصنيفه للشركة وهو ما أعطى دفعة قوية لاسهمها.

وقفزت اسهم اوراسكوم للانشاء ثاني اكبر شركة للتشييد في مصر من حيث القيمة السوقية 5.2 في المئة الي 525.05 جنيه مصري (94.95 دولار) مرتدا عن يومين من الخسائر.

وكانت اسهم الشركة هبطت 9 في المئة في الجلستين السابقتين بعد ان قالت يوم الاثنين انها ستبيع عملياتها للاسمنت الي لافارج مقابل 8.8 مليار يورو.

وقال متعاملون ان تقريرا من البنك الاستثماري المصري المجموعة المالية القابضة-هيرميس يرفع تصنيفه في الاجل القصير لاسهم الشركة ساعد على صعودها.

وأغلق مؤشر كيس 30 القياسي مرتفعا 0.91 في المئة الي 9896.40 نقطة بعد يومين من الخسائر.

ولقي المؤشر دعما ايضا من اسهم شركة مصر الجديدة للاسكان التي قفزت 6.2 في المئة الي 562 جنيها.

وصعد مؤشر هيرميس القياسي 1.02 في المئة ليغلق على 87126.10 نقطة فيما تراجع مؤشر التجاري الدولي الاوسع نطاقا 0.12 في المئة الي 387.46 نقطة.  [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]بيان من شركة السويدى للكابلات (SWDY.CA) بخصوص توقيع إحدى الشركات التابعة لمجموعة السويدى للكابلات مذكرة تفاهم مع كونسرتى دت زونا فركا الاسبانى
 	اسم الشركة : السويدى للكابلات
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS3G0Z1C014
كود رويترز : SWDY.CA
مضمون الاعلان : بيان من شركة السويدى للكابلات بخصوص توقيع شركة بيراميدز لتنمية المناطق الصناعية احدى شركات مجموعة السويدى للكابلات توقيع مذكرة تفاهم مع كونسرتى دت زونا فركا الاسبانى من اجل انشاء وتنمية وتطوير اول منطقة صناعية مصرية اسبانية بمصر.  [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]راية القابضة للتكنولوجيا و الاتصالات (RAYA.CA) تقرير مجلس الادارة عن الفترة المالية من 1/1/2007 الى 30/9/2007
 	اسم الشركة : راية القابضة للتكنولوجيا و الاتصالات
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS690C1C010
كود رويترز : RAYA.CA
مضمون الاعلان : تقرير مجلس الادارة عن الفترة المالية من 1/1/2007 الى 30/9/2007 [/frame]







[frame="13 80"]راية القابضة للتكنولوجيا و الاتصالات (RAYA.CA) محضر إجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية وغير العادية (غير موثق)
 	اسم الشركة : راية القابضة للتكنولوجيا و الاتصالات
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS690C1C010
كود رويترز : RAYA.CA
مضمون الاعلان : محضر إجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية وغير العادية التى إنعقدت فى 2007/12/13 (غير موثق)
تاريخ انعقاد الجمعية : 13/12/2007 [/frame]









[frame="13 80"]قيد الزيادة في قيمة سندات الخزانة المصرية - الدفعة (25) - فبراير2011
 	قررت لجنة قيد الاوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 12-12-2007 قيد الزيادة في قيمة سندات الخزانة المصرية فبراير 2011( اصدار 28 فبراير 2006 استهلاك 28 فبراير 2011) بنظام المتعامـلين الرئيسيين (الدفعة الخامسة و العشرين)، بزيادة قدرها 2 مليار جنيه مصرى علما بان هذه الزيادة تعتبر لنفس الدفعة الصادرة في 28-02-2006 لتصبح القيمة الاجمالية لهذا الاصدار من السندات بقيمة 4 مليار جنيه بعائد ثابت ( 8.60% ) يصرف كل ستة اشهر في 28-08 & 28-02 من كل عام حيث تم الاخذ بالاعتبار الفترة من 29-08-2007وحتى11-12-2007عند تسوية المبلغ بالجدول الرسمى (2) .
2- تم ادراج سندات هذا الاصدار على قاعدة بيانات البورصة اعتبارا من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الاربعاء الموافق 12-12-2007.  [/frame]










[frame="13 80"]مينا للاستثمار السياحي والعقاري (MENA.CA) تعلن نتائج أعمالها المجمعة عن 9 أشهر
 	اسم الشركة : مينا للاستثمار السياحي والعقاري
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS65441C015
العملة : جنيه مصري
القوائم المالية المجمعة عن الفترة :من 01/01/2007 الى 30/09/2007
صافي الربح قبل حقوق الأقلية : 20,374,544 
ارقام المقارنة المجمعة عن الفترة : من 01/01/2006 الى 30/09/2006
صافي الربح لفترة المقارنة قبل حقوق الأقلية : 8,416,503 
تقرير الفحص المحدود : مرفق
المصدر : مينا للاستثمار السياحي والعقاري [/frame]












[frame="13 80"]شارم دريمز للاستثمار السياحى (SDTI.CA) قرارات مجلس الادارة المنعقد فى 12/12/2007
 	اسم الشركة : شارم دريمز للاستثمار السياحى
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS70571C012
كود رويترز : SDTI.CA
مضمون الاعلان : قرارات مجلس الادارة المنعقد فى 12/12/2007 والمتضمنة زيادة رأس مال الشركة المصدر بمبلغ 130 مليون جنيه ليصل الى 450 مليون جنيه بدلا من 320 مليون جنيه (زيادة نقدية) وذلك من خلال طرح عدد 13 مليون سهم بالقيمة الاسمية بالاضافة الى مصاريف اصدار 25 قرش لكل سهم, لذا قررت ادارة البورصة ايقاف التعامل على اسهم الشركة لمدة 15 دقيقة لحين الاطلاع على الخبر المنشور كما تقرر تعليق جميع العروض والطلبات المسجلة على اسهم الشركة قبل نشر هذا الاعلان [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]المصرية للأقمار الصناعية (نايل سات) (EGSA.CA) تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30/9/2007
 	اسم الشركة : المصرية للأقمار الصناعية (نايل سات)
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS48022C015
كود رويترز : EGSA.CA
مضمون الاعلان : تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30/9/2007  [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]بيان من المجموعه الماليه هيرمس القابضه (HRHO.CA) بخصوص حصول احدى الشركات المملوكة لها على ترخيص لمزاولة بعض الأنشطة فى قطر
 	اسم الشركة : المجموعه الماليه هيرمس القابضه
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS69101C011
كود رويترز : HRHO.CA
مضمون الاعلان : ورد بيان من المجموعة المالية هيرميس القابضة يفيد ان المجموعة المالية هيرميس-قطر والمملوكة بنسبة 51% للمجموعة المالية هيرميس القابضة حصلت اليوم على ترخيص مزاولة نشاط الترويج وتغطية الاكتتابات ونشاط ادارة الصناديق والمحافظ على سوق قطر المالى [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]بنك التعمير والاسكان (HDBK.CA) تعديل في ممثلى أعضاء مجلس الإدارة
 	اسم الشركة : بنك التعمير والاسكان
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS60301C016
كود رويترز : HDBK.CA
مضمون الاعلان : تعديل في ممثلى أعضاء مجلس الإدارة [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]العامة لصناعة الورق - راكتا (RAKT.CA) تعلن نتائج أعمالها عن 3 أشهر
 	اسم الشركة : العامة لصناعة الورق - راكتا
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS36021C011
العملة : جنيه مصري
القوائم المالية عن الفترة :من 01/07/2007 الى 30/09/2007
صافي الربح : 1,398,856 جنيه مصري
ارقام المقارنة عن الفترة : من 01/07/2006 الى 30/09/2006
صافي الربح لفترة المقارنة : 1,188,446 جنيه مصري
تقرير الفحص المحدود : مرفق
المصدر : العامة لصناعة الورق - راكتا [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]إعادة التداول على شركة العامة لصناعة الورق - راكتا (RAKT.CA)
 	اسم الشركة : العامة لصناعة الورق - راكتا
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS36021C011 
كود رويترز : RAKT.CA 
مضمون الإعلان : تقرر إعادة التعامل على أسهم الشركة العامة لصناعة الورق - راكتا إعتباراً من الساعة 12:15 ظهرا من جلسة تداول اليوم الخميس الموافق 13/12/2007 نظرا لورود القوائم المالية عن الفترة المنتهية فى 30/09/2007.  [/frame]





[frame="13 80"]إعادة التداول على شركة المصرية للأقمار الصناعية (نايل سات) (EGSA.CA)
 	اسم الشركة : المصرية للأقمار الصناعية (نايل سات)
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS48022C015
كود رويترز : EGSA.CA
مضمون الاعلان : قررت ادارة البورصة اعادة التعامل على اسهم الشركة المصرية للاقمار الصناعية (نايل سات) اعتبارا من الساعة 1.00 من جلسة تداول اليوم الموافق 13/12/2007 لقيام الشركة بارسال تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عن الفترة المالية المنتهية فى 30/9/2007.  [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]زيادة رأس المال بحق الاكتتاب لقدامى المساهمين - بنك بيريوس - مصر
 	قررت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 12-12-2007 الموافقة على ما يلى :
1- قيد اسهم زيادة راس المال المصدر لبنك بيريوس - مصر من 500 مليون جنيه الي 800 مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 300 مليون جنيه موزعة على 19.252.243 سهم بقيمة إسمية قدرها 15.5826 جنيه للسهم الواحد مسدد بالكامل (الاصدار السابع) بالجدول غير الرسمى (1)، والزيادة مسددة نقدا حق اكتتاب لقدامى المساهمين.
2- إدراج أسهم البنك بعد الزيادة النقدية على قاعدة بيانات البورصة إعتباراً من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الاثنين الموافق 17 -12-2007.  [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]شطب قيد أسهم الشركات التالية (شطباً إختيارياً (
 	قررت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 12-12-2007 الموافقة على ما يلى :
1- شطب قيد اسهم الشركات التالية شطبا اختياريا من جداول البورصة :
1 - شركة ابركرومبى أندكنت إيجيبت للسياحة
2- شركة لارين للصناعات الغذائية
2
- حذف هذه الشركات من على قاعدة بيانات البورصة وتداول أسهم هذه الشركات خارج المقصورة اعتبارا من بداية جلسة تداول الخميس الموافق 13-12-2007 بسوق الصفقات.  [/frame]




[frame="13 80"]شطب إختياري لشركة العاشر من رمضان لصناعة الغزل
 	قررت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 12-12-2007 الموافقة على ما يلى :
1- شــطـب قيد أســـهم شركة العاشر من رمضان لصناعة الغزل شطبا اختياريـا من جداول البورصة
2-حذف الشركة من على قاعدة بيانات البورصة وتداول أسهم الشركة خارج المقصورة اعتبارا من بداية جلسة تداول الخميس الموافق 13-12-2007 بسوق الاوامر [/frame]








[frame="13 80"]الاستهلاك المعجل الجزئي لسندات البنك العقارى المصرى العربى - مارس 2009
 	قررت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 12-12-2007 الموافقة على ما يلى :
-1 الاستهلاك المعجل الجزئي لسندات البنك العقاري المصري العربي بمقدار ثلث قيمة الاصدار- طبقا للبند رقم (21 - 2) من نشرة الاكتتاب العام في السندات المعتمدة من الهيئة العامة لسوق المال لتصبح القيمة الاجمالية بعد الاستهلاك المعجل لهذا الاصدار من السندات مبلغ 100 مليون جنيه موزعا على عدد 100 الف سند بقيمة اسمية قدرها 1000 جنيه للسند الواحد، علما بان السندات ذات عائد متغير بمعدل يقل 1% عن سعر الاقرض والخصم المعلن من البنك المركزى المصرى يصرف سنويا وجميعها سندات اسمية مطروحة للاكتتاب العام قابلة للتداول غير قابلة للتحول إلي اسهم بالجدول الرسمي (2) وذلك طبقا للبند رقم 21-2 من بنود نشرة الاكتتاب في السندات المعتمدة من الهيئة العامة لسوق المال برقم 278 بتاريخ 28-01-1999 فإنه "يحق للبنك التعجيل بسداد كامل قيمة السندات او جزء منها لحامليها في نهاية السنة الثامنة (مارس 2007)، دون الاضطرار لدفع اية تعوضات لحملة السندات نظير السداد المعجل".
-2 ان يتم ادراج بيانات هذا الإصدار من السندات (بعد التعديل بالاستهلاك المعجل الجزئى) على قاعدة بيانات البورصة وذلك اعتبارا من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الاحد الموافق 16-12-2007.  [/frame]

----------


## MR.BIMS

موقف حرج لأوراسكوم في البورصة وافساح المجال لمجموعة طلعت مصطفي

الوفد المصرية  الجمعة 14 ديسمبر 2007 

مصير غامض في انتظار أوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة بعد صفقة استحواذ »لا فارج« الفرنسية كبري شركات الأسمنت العالمية علي قطاع الأسمنت بالشركة في صفقة بلغت »9. 12 « مليار دولار ليبقي بذلك في حوزة الشركة قطاعان فقط هما الأسمدة والمقاولات. انسحاب الشركة من الاستثمار في الأسمنت يهدد الشركة ككيان له نقلة في مؤشر البورصة المصرية الرئيسي، خاصة أن نسبة الشركة في المؤشر تبلغ نحو »36%«. 

وعلي حد تفسير الخبراء فان الشركة بذلك سوف تخرج من مؤشر البورصة إذا لم تقم بتوجيه الاستثمار في مجالات اخري تعوض قطاع الأسمنت حيث تبلغ نسبته في الشركة 70%، فيما تبلغ نسبة القطاعات الأخري نحو 30%. 

وبعد هذا ستصبح نسبة الشركة في المؤشر نحو 12% فقط، وبذلك تخرج الشركة من قائمة الشركات المدرجة في المؤشر لتكون صدمة لم يكن يتوقعها أحد. 

كما أن خروج الشركة سيؤدي الي افساح المجال لمجموعة طلعت مصطفي كسهم استثماري علي المدي الطويل. 

في الحقيقة إن الصفقة كان لها تداعياتها علي البورصة المصرية خلال الأيام الماضية، وأحدثت نوعاً من الاضطرابات في البورصة، مما دفع المؤشر الي التراجع نحو »200« نقطة في يومين فقط. 

وتزامن ذلك مع ما ذكرته صحيفة صنداي تايمز البريطانية يوم الأحد الماضي، حينما قالت الصحيفة أن هناك اتجاهاً لبيع عائلة ساويرس لأوراسكوم تليكوم، وهو ما قام بنفيه نجيب ساويرس المدير التنفيذي للشركة بقوله »أري نفسي وعائلتي لاعبين استراتيجيين علي المدي الطويل«. 

بعدها بساعات قليلة تم الاعلان عن استحواذ »لافارج« الفرنسية علي قطاع الأسمنت في أوراسكوم بقيمة كبيرة. 

وقد اعلنت الشركة أن 11 مليار دولار سيتم توزيعها علي المساهمين بواقع »300« جنيه للسهم، كما قالت الشركة علي لسان حسن بدراوي مدير علاقات المستثمرين بالشركة انه سيتم ضخ الفائض من الصفقة في قطاعي الأسمدة، والمقاولات، وهي نحو »2« مليار دولار. 

وأضاف ان الشركة ستتوسع في استثماراتها المحلية والاقليمية في قطاع الاسمدة والتي تبلغ استثمارات الشركة في هذا القطاع بمصر نحو »350« مليون دولار بخلاف التوسعات المنتظرة في الجزائر، ودول شمال أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط. 

وأكد خبراء البورصة المصرية ان ما حدث خلال الأيام  الماضية أدي الي نوع من القلق والاضطرابات التي ساهمت في تذبذب السوق. 

وقال ياسر سعد رئيس مجلس ادارة الاقصر لتداول الأوراق المالية ان عدم فهم المتعاملين لاحداث صفقة الاستحواذ هو الذي أثار البلبلة في البورصة«. 

وأشار الي ان عدم استثمار الشركة في قطاع ذي قوة موازية لقطاع الأسمنت سوف يهدد الشركة بالخروج من مؤشر البورصة الرئيسي. 


 صفقة دولية تتسبب بتراجع البورصة المصرية 

الشرق الأوسط السبت 15 ديسمبر 2007  



تداولات الأسبوع تصل إلى 2.3 مليار دولار 

تسبب تراجع سهم شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة في هبوط الأسهم المصرية، ليغلق مؤشر 30case عند 10087.57 نقطة بانخفاض قدره 0.82 في المائة. 

إذ هبطت السوق تحت وطأة عملية جني الأرباح خلال جلسات منتصف الأسبوع نتيجة التراجع الكبير لسهم «اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة» ذي الوزن النسبي الثقيل في المؤشر بعد إعلان الشركة عن بيع ذراع الاسمنت التابع لها الى مجموعة لافارج الفرنسية. حيث تسبب بتذبذب ملحوظ في اداء السهم والسوق بصفة عامة. إلا أن السوق عاود الصعود في نهاية تعاملات الاسبوع. 

وبلغ إجمالي قيمة التداول خلال الأسبوع 13.3 مليار جنيه (2.3 مليار دولار)، في حين بلغت كمية التداول 474 مليون ورقة منفذة على 225 ألف عملية، مقارنة بإجمالي قيمة تداول قدرها 7.9 مليار جنيه وكمية تداول بلغت 339 مليون ورقة منفذة على 217 ألف عملية خلال الأسبوع قبل الماضي. استحوذت الأسهم على 67 فى المائة من إجمالي قيمة التداول. ومثلت قيمة التداول خارج المقصورة نسبة 32 المائة من إجمالي قيمة التداول بينما سجلت قيمة تداول السندات نسبة 1 في المائة من قيمة التداول خلال نفس الأسبوع. 

واستحوذت المؤسسات على 43 فى المائة من المعاملات في البورصة وكانت باقي المعاملات من نصيب الأفراد بنسبة 57 فى المائة، وسجلت تعاملات المصريين نسبة 60 فى المائة من إجمالي تعاملات السوق وكانت نسبة الأجانب 40 في المائة. 

وسجل الأجانب صافي شراء بقيمة 343 مليون جنيه (62 مليون دولار) هذا الأسبوع. وسجل رأس المال السوقي ما قيمته 737 مليار جنيه (133 مليون دولار)، وذلك بانخفاض عن الأسبوع قبل الماضي قدره 1.2 في المائة. 

وشهدت غالبية القطاعات المتداولة أداء متذبذباً خلال تعاملات الأسبوع تأثراً بموجة جني الأرباح التي شهدها السوق خلال الأسبوع، وكان أكثر القطاعات ارتفاعاً هذا الأسبوع قطاع التشييد والبناء الذي صعد بنحو 1في المائة خلال الأسبوع. 

وفي المرتبة الثانية جاء قطاع الرعاية الصحية والأدوية بارتفاع طفيف قدره 0.05 في المائة. وعلى مستوى الانخفاضات فقد سجل قطاع العقارات أكبر الانخفاضات هذا الأسبوع؛ حيث سجل مؤشر القطاع تراجعاً بنحو 5 فى المائة تقريباً، وقد سجل القطاع أكبر كمية تداول هذا الأسبوع بقيادة مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة التي استحوذت على أكبر كمية تداول خلال الأسبوع على مستوى الشركات المقيدة. 

بينما جاء قطاع البنوك في المرتبة الثانية من حيث الانخفاضات مسجلا تراجعا بنحو 3 فى المائة، وحل قطاع السياحة والترفيه في المرتبة الثالثة من حيث الانخفاضات، حيث سجل مؤشر القطاع تراجعاً بنحو 2.7 في المائة، وقاد تعاملات القطاع المصرية للمنتجعات السياحية. 

وفي المرتبة الرابعة جاء قطاع المنتجات المنزلية والشخصية والذي سجل تراجعاً بنحو 2.5 في المائة، وقد جاء القطاع كثالث أنشط القطاعات من حيث كمية التداول. وفي المرتبة الخامسة جاء قطاع الكيماويات مسجلا تراجعا قدره 2.4 في المائة، تلاه قطاع الخدمات المالية باستثناء البنوك والذي سجل تراجعاً بنحو 2.1 في المائة واحتل المرتبة الثانية من حيث كمية التداول. وفي المرتبتين السابعة والثامنة جاء قطاعا الموارد الأساسية والخدمات والمنتجات الصناعية والسيارات بتراجع قدره 1.9 في المائة و1.5 في المائة على التوالي. بينما سجل قطاع الاتصالات تراجعا قدره 1.2 المائة محتلا المرتبة الخامسة كأنشط القطاعات من حيث كمية التداول، بينما جاء قطاع الأغذية والمشروبات كأقل القطاعات انخفاضاً هذا الأسبوع بتراجع قدره 1.1 في المائة تقريباً. 

من جانبه، قال إسلام عبد العاطي رئيس قسم التحليل الفني بإحدى شركات الوساطة في الأوراق المالية، إن السوق بعد أن شهد ارتفاعا في بداية الأسبوع اتجه بشكل ملحوظ للانخفاض من خلال جلسات منتصف الأسبوع بسبب عدم وضوح الرؤية في صفقة لافارج أوراسكوم، حيث تباينت الآراء حولها إلا جلسات نهاية الأسبوع عوضت خسائر السوق بفضل مشتريات قوية للمستثمرين الأجانب، حيث سجلت صافي مشترياتهم 343 مليون جنيه، خصوصا بعد قرار البنك الفيدرالي الأميركي بتخفيض سعر الفائدة على الدولار الأميركي. وتوقع عبد العاطي أن يشهد الأسبوع الحالي مواصلة الصعود للسوق المصري




  ارتفاع أداء أغلب شهادات إيداع الشركات المصرية ببورصة لندن 

وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط السبت 15 ديسمبر 2007  



ارتفع أداء أغلب شهادات الإيداع الدولية للشركات المصرية المتداولة ببورصة لندن خلال تعاملات الأسبوع الماضي  (في الفترة من 6  إلى 12 ديسمبر الحالى ). 

وأوضح مركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار في نشرته الأسبوعية أن أسعار شهادات "هيرمس" ارتفعت بحوالي 3ر1 فى المائة خلال الأسبوع الماضي ليبلغ متوسط سعر الشهادة الواحدة 92ر21 دولار. 

كما ارتفعت أسعار شهادات إيداع شركة "البنك التجارى الدولى" بنسبة 5ر4 في المائة ليسجل متوسط سعرها 14ر15 دولار. 

وارتفعت ايضا أسعار شهادات "أوراسكوم تيليكوم" بحوالي 3 فى المائة خلال الأسبوع الماضي ليبلغ متوسط سعر الشهادة الواحدة 08ر81 دولار. 

وارتفعت أسعار شهادات ايداع "ايجيبت تراست" بحوالى 7ر3 فى المائة ليسجل متوسط سعرها 45ر37 دولار. 

غير ان أسعار شهادات " السويس للأسمنت " انخفضت بنسبة 4ر0 في المائة خلال الأسبوع الماضي ليبلغ متوسط سعرها 74ر10 دولار. 


بلتون كابيتال تبيع حصتها فى مدينة نصر لـ"بلتون إنفستمنت

جريدة الإقتصادية المصرية الاحد 16 ديسمبر 2007  

قالت صحيفة الإقتصادية أن شركة بلتون كابيتال قامت يوم الأربعاء الماضى ببيع حصتها فى شركة مدينة نصر للإسكان والتى تبلغ 8.04% وبواقع 6436305 سهم إلى شركة بلتون انفستمنت لترفع مساهمة بلتون إنفستمنت فى مدينة نصر إلى 30.29% ويتوزع هيكل ملكية مدينة نصر على الشركة القومية للتشييد والتعمير بنسبة 15.06% وإتحاد العاملين المساهمين بشركة النصر بنسبة 5% واكتتاب عام بنسبة 49.65% ويبلغ رأسمال مدينة نصر 80 مليون جنيه موزعة على 80 مليون سهم بقيمة إسمية جنيه واحد . 

شارم دريمز تزود حصتها فى القابضة من خلال زيادة رأس المال  

 جريدة الإقتصادية المصرية الاحد 16 ديسمبر 2007


قالت صحيفة الإقتصادية المصرية أن حمادة أبو العنيين رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة شرم دريمز للإستثمار السياحى أن الهدف من زيادة رأس المال المصدر للشركة من 130 مليون إلى 450 مليون جنيه من خلال طرح عدد 13 مليون سهم بقيمة إسمية قدرها 10 جنيهات بالإضافة إلى مصاريف إصدار 25 قرشا لكل سهم هو المساهمة فى مشروعات جديدة ورفع قيمة مساهمة الشركة فى بعض الشركات التابعة منها حصتها فى شركة شارم دريمز القابضة وشارم دريمز العقارية بالإضافة إلى التوسع فى المشروعات الفندقية بشرم الشيخ .  



 التجاري للسمسرة: 508 جنيهات سعرا مستهدفا للشرقية للدخان خلال 12 شهرا 

 العالم اليوم المصرية الاحد 16 ديسمبر 2007     


حددت شركة التجاري الدولي للسمسرة في الأوراق المالية السعر المستهدف لسهم شركة الشرقية للدخان عند مستوى 508 جنيهات خلال 12 شهرا. 

أشارت إلى أن القيمة العادلة للسهم حاليا عند مستوى 454.8 جنيه مع توصية بالشراء مع مخاطرة منخفضة. 

أحداث التطورات 

في جمعيتها العامة العادية 21 أكتوبر 2007، وافقت الشركة الشرقية للدخان على توزيع كوبون بقيمة 12جم/ سهم بعائد توزيع 208%. 
تم توزيع إضافة سهم الشركة الشرقية للدخان لمكونات مؤشر CASE30 من 1 أغسطس 2007. 

في يوليو 2007، حصلت الشركة الشرقية للدخان على تصنيف ائتماني "AA" من مؤسسة ميريس لالتزاماتها طويلة الأجل بنظرة مستقبلية "مستقرة". 

في إبريل 2007، افتتحت الشركة مصنعها الحديد لجذور التبغ في منطقة الطالبية بتكنولوجيا – Expand – ed Sharedded System بإجمالي تكلفة استثمارية 8 ملايين جنيه مصرى. 

قامت الشركة بتعديل مخططها لنقل مصانعها إلى المجمع الصناعي في مدين



اداء السوق  13-12-2007  ( التجارى الدولى ) 



اداء السوق  13-12-2007  ( البورصه المصريه )


تحياتى

----------


## MR.BIMS

الاحد 23 ديسمبر 

فودافون" و"موبينيل" بدأتا التفاوض لتعديل اتفاقية 

قال المهندس هاني محمود نائب الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة فودافون مصر إن الشركة بالتعاون مع "موبينيل" بدأت مفاوضات مع المصرية للاتصالات لتعديل اتفاقية الترابط مطلع العام المقبل، مشيرا إلى وجود بعض النقاط محل خلاف بين الجانبين من المقرر حسمها خلال الفترة المقبلة. 

وكان وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات قد ألمح في تصريحات له على هامش زيارته إلى فرنسا الأسبوع الماضي إلى ضرورة انتهاء تلك المفاوضات قبل نهاية الشهر الجاري، وإلا سيتم إحالة ملف الاتفاقية إلى لجنة المنازعات بالجهاز القومي لتنظيم الاتصالات. 

وأكد محمود أن فودافون تتفاوض من أجل تعديل كل بنود اتفاقية الترابط التي تم توقيعها لأول مرة منذ 10 سنوات، ويتم تجديدها تلقائيا كل 5 سنوات من أجل الاتفاق على بنود مشتركة تحقق مصالح الطرفين، منوها إلى أن الشراكة الإستراتيجية بين المصرية وفودافون لا تمنع الأخيرة من الجلوس على مائة التفاوض من أجل مصالح باقي الشركاء. 

وتستهدف الشركة المصرية للاتصالات من وراء تعديل اتفاقية الترابط زيادة حصتها من أسعار المكالمات التي يتم إجراؤها من الهاتف الثابت إلى المحمول. 

وفي سياق آخر أوضح محمد حنة نائب الرئيس التنفيذي لقطاع تكنولوجيا المعلومات أن استثمارات فودافون لهذا العام في تحسين شبكاتها وصلت إلى 2.095 مليار جنيه مقابل 2.6 مليار جنيه خلال العام الماضي بهدف الحفاظ على مستوى الخدمة المقدمة في ظل النمو المتزايد في عدد عملاء فودافون والذي زادت مع بالتوازي حركة المكالمات بين المشتركين. 

وأشار إلى أن فودافون قامت خلال الـ18 شهرا الماضية ببناء 2300 محطة جديدة مقابل 2700 محطة تم إنشاؤها على مدار مدة تشغيل الخدمة عام 1998 ومن المتوقع أن يصل إجمالي عدد المحطات إلى 5300 محطة بحلول مارس المقبل. 
وانتهت "فودافون مصر" من تغطية مناطق مرسى علم- إدفو بشبكات من الجيل الثالث في إطار خطة تستهدف تغطية مساحات أكبر من المناطق السياحية في الشهور المقبلة. 
وتستحوذ المصرية للاتصالات على حصة تقترب من 45% من أسهم فودافون مصر في حين تمتلك فودافون العالمية 55% من الأسهم. 


بعد تعديل النظام الأساسى للشركة : راية القابضة تنفي نية أعضاء مجلس الإدارة بيع حصتهم

نفي محمد شوقي مدير علاقات المستثمرين بشركة راية القابضة في تصريحات للمال وجود نية لدي اعضاء مجلس الادارة لبيع حصصهم بالشركة . 

اضاف شوقي ان قيام الشركة باجراء تعديلات علي لائحة النظام الاساسي لشركة لا علاقة له بما يشاع في السوق من وجود نية لدي بعض اعضاء مجلس الادارة للتخارج من الشركة و بيع حصتهم . 

و كان قد تردد بقوة في السوق الخميس الماضي ان قيام شركة راية القابضة بادخال تعديلات علي النظام الاساسي لها بما يسمح بتواجد اعضاء مجلس الادارة دون تقيد بالاحتفاظ باسهم الشركة وهو ما فسره البعض بوجود رغبة لدي اعضاء مجلس الادارة ببيع حصتهم في الشركة مع الاحتفاظ بعضوية مجلس الادارة . 

و قال شوقي ان التعديلات التي تم ادخالها علي النظام الاساسي للشركة جاء تماشيا مع النصوص القانون التي تم 
تعديلاها بما يسمح بما يسمح بتواجد اعضاء داخل مجلس الادارة الشركة من ذوي الخبرة حيث كان يشترط القانون قبل 2000 الاحتفاظ بما يسمي اسهم ضمان عضوية و اضاف ان ما حدث لا علاقة بما تردد في السوق قائلا اذا كان يرغب احد التخارج من الشركة فلن تمنعة عضوية مجلس الادارة من القيام بما يرغب . 

ونفي شوقي مجددا وجود عروض شراء للشركة سواء كانت من مستثمرين عرب او اجانب . 

و قامت راية بشراء شركة مدي و هي شركة خاصة بتقديم خدمات التعهيد و ذلك في اطار الاهتمام الدولي بخدمات التعهيد واهتمام مصر بتنامي قدرتها علي تقديم هذة الخدمات براسمال مرخص به 10مليون جنية و مصدر مليون جنية مصري و تشارك راية بها بنسبة 80% . 

كما اشترت شركة جديدة في مجال التاجير التمويلي (راية للتاجير التمويلي ) براسمال مصدر 5 مليون جنية و هي مملوكة لها بنسبة 100% 

كما قامت الشركة بانشاء شركة جديدة للدفع الالكتروني براسمال 40مليون جنية تشارك فيها بنسبة 40% و تتركز الخطط الاستراتيجية للشركة خلال الفترة القادمة في التوسع في تقديم خدمات مراكز الاصال (الكول سنتر ) التي حققت نجاحات عديدة اعتماد علي زيادة الطلب علي تلك الخدمات في كل من السوق المحلية و الدولية و مبادرات الحكومة للنهوض بالصناعة كي تحمل مصر مركزا متقدما بين الدول المصدرة لتلك الخدمة . 


"الساير" الكويتية تؤسس "جبلة" القابضة للاستثمار في مصر 

جريدة المال       


حصلت مجموعة "الساير الكويتية" التي يبلغ حجم استثماراتها 7 مليارات دولار، على موافقة مبدئية من هيئة سوق المال المصرية، وغيرها من جهات الاختصاص، لتأسيس شركة "جبلة" القابضة برأسمال مرخص به 500 مليون جنيه ومدفوع 25 مليون جنيه، وتضم "جبلة" كلا من "المجموعة المتحدة للوساطة في الأوراق المالية" التي تمتلك "الساير" 92%، منها بالإضافة إلى شركتين إحداهما عقارية والثانية بيئية لتخليق المخلفات البيئية وتحويها إلى منتجات وسيطة ونهائية ويتم تأسيسهما عقب استقرار الشركة القابضة في مصر والانتهاء من إجراءات التأسيس. 

وقال علاء عبد الحليم العضو المنتدب للمجموعة المتحدة للوساطة في الأوراق المالية: إنه يتم حاليا استكمال باقي الإجراءات القانونية لتأسيس "القابضة". 

وأوضح أن الهدف من هذه الشركة هو إنشاء كيان استثماري ثلاثي الأذرع "مالي – عقاري- بيئي"، مؤكدا أن حجم استثمارات المجموعة من خلال "جبلة" سيصل خلال العام الأول إلى 100 مليون جنيه. 

وأضاف أن الذراع العقارية للمجموعة ستوزع نشاطها في اتجاهين، الأول: الاستثمار العقاري المباشر وعمليات البناء والإنشاء، والثاني: مجال التمويل العقاري على نسق الشركات الإماراتية،بهدف تنشيط عمليات الشراء، خاصة في المدن الجديدة بعد أن زادت الأسعار بأكثر من 100% خلال ثلاثة أعوام تقريبا. وأشار إلى أن المجموعة المتحدة ستبدأ أوائل عام 2008 إضافة أنشطة جديدة تشمل نشاط "T+O" إتمام عمليات التسوية في ذات الجلسة –ونشاط التداول الإلكتروني "e-trade". 

وكانت المجموعة قد رفعت رأسمالها مؤخرا من 5 ملايين إلى 10 ملايين جنيه، وبلغ حجم تعاملاتها خلال عام 2006 حوالي 4.5 مليار جنيه بمتوسط تعاملات يومي 20 مليون جنيه. 

 تحالف "CIB" و "العربي الأفريقي" يبتعد من المشاركة في صفقة "بنك القاهرة"  
 جريدة المال 

بدأ مستشار الطرح لعملية توسيع قاعدة الملكية لبنك القاهرة "جيه. بى. مورجان" تلقى طلبات المشاركة المبدئية في العملية من قبل المؤسسات والتحالفات المصرفية التي ينتظر أن تبدي اهتمامها بالدخول في منافسة للفوز بحصة تصل – إذا رغب المالك العام وبنك مصر- إلى 67% من إجمالي أسهم البنك، وذلك وسط مخاوف من ضعف الإقبال الخارجي على المشاركة في ظل ظروف السوق العالمية وانشغال المؤسسات المصرفية الكبرى بمواجهة آثار أزمة الرهون العقارية وإدارة الفوائض الدولارية التي أصبحت تمثل عبئا على العديد من الاقتصادات الدولية. 

وعلمت "المال" أن أطرافا ممن سبق لها دخول المنافسة على صفقة بنك الإسكندرية قبل نحو عامين، أبدت رغبتها لدخول هذه المنافسة بصفة مبدئية، سواء تقدمت إلى "جيه. بى. مورجان" بطلبها وفقا للضوابط التي تم الإعلان عنها كالبنك العربى "المحدود" أو يورو بنك" اليونانى، وإن كان حتى هذه اللحظة لم يتم التأكد مما إذا كان الأخير قد تقدم بطلب لإبداء الاهتمام بين الطلبات التي تلقاها مستشار الطرح.

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
شكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع القيم أبو منار...فعلاً تسلم ايد حضرتك...

وشكر جزيل لكل من شارك في إثراء الموضوع الرائع و القيم ده...

ودي و احترامي...

*

----------


## أبو منار

> *
> شكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع القيم أبو منار...فعلاً تسلم ايد حضرتك...
> 
> وشكر جزيل لكل من شارك في إثراء الموضوع الرائع و القيم ده...
> 
> ودي و احترامي...
> 
> *




العفو اختي العزيزة
بس للأسف أنا مقصر هذه الأيام ولكن ضغط العمل
ولنا عودة قريبا بإذن الله

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ألف مبرووووك * 







ألف مبروك يا أ / أبو منار 







لكل كلمة أذن ولعل أذنك ليست لكلماتي 

فلا تتركني وحيداً أو تتهمني بالغمـوض

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

:xmas 7:  ألف مبررررررررررووووووووووك يا أ\ أبو منار  ..   :xmas 7: 
ويارب دايمااااااا المزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات الهادفة و الناجحة.. أن شاء الله
مع أرق تحياتى...... بعام سعيد.. ::h::

----------


## أبو منار

> *ألف مبرووووك * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ألف مبروك يا أ / أبو منار 
> ...



اخي العزيز
يعجز القلم عن تقديم كلمات الشكر
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو منار

> ألف مبررررررررررووووووووووك يا أ\ أبو منار  ..  
> ويارب دايمااااااا المزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات الهادفة و الناجحة.. أن شاء الله
> مع أرق تحياتى...... بعام سعيد..


جزاك الله خيرا اختي العزيزة

----------


## أبو منار

للرفع

----------

